# Scottish Girls :Part 19



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls, how are we all today......?

Well i called up for my results yesterday and my thyroid level was down to 5.1, still not within the normal range of 0.5 - 4.0 but much better than 8.5. I told them i wasn't sure what to do next so they said as my own Gp was on holiday they would get one of the other GP's to call me after surgery, so i got the call at 5pm last night and i don't know how but it was my own Gp so that was good so she told me to increase my meds but only by a little as she said too much could be bad aswell so she would rather increase my dose very slowly and just keep checking my levels, so that seems fine with me......... 

I am still a little concerned with all the cramping ive been having but its not painful just there all the time like a gentle menstrual cramping but all the sites say cramping can be normal as long as there no bleeding so im on 24hr knicker check everytime i feel something damp!! lol.

Lorna i will be thinking of you today sending you lots of positive thoughts    praying everything has went well............... 

Tracyxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Tracy - so relieved to read about your scan and thyroid results.  I had to waiting until my second scan when Kieran was 8 weeks before they picked up his heartbeat, so hang in their hun and your wee miracle will be waiting for you.  Waiting on the scan is every bit as bad (if not worse) than the 2WW but it's all worth it when you seen that little bean flutter.  Sending you lots of  .

Lorna - got everything crossed for you hun and hope all is well with you.  Us old yins need to show everyone we've still got it in us and we're not quite over that hill yet.  Sending you lots of   too.

Lots of   to everyone and hope you all have a lovely weekend.  Having probs posting pic of Kieran but will keep at it.  

Lil xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,
Really pleased tracy that your levels are going in the right direction,  just next scan and seeing a little heartbeat, easier said then done I know but stay positive  

Lil: good to hear from you bet Kieran is keeping you busy but well worth the wait eh  

Transfer went well today 6 of the 8 embies had 4 cells and the other 2 had divided to 2, so 3 of the 4 cells were transfered and other 5 frozen.  They say that if we need to do a fet then all 5 would be thawed as that would give best chance of 3 making it,  but being day 1 I'm full of   thoughts and wont need the frosties this time   watch out ladies i wil be going   very soon! relying on you all to keep me sane.  After transfer travelled to Edinburgh for some lunch and acupunture all in all a very good and relaxing day.


hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather

xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry folks its taken me so long to get on, I get withdrawal symptoms if I dont get on here, lol    

Firstly Lorna ..... well done Mrs!!!  Great no. of eggs and fantastic fertilisation rates! Thats great you're transfer has gone ahead & I hope those embies are snuggling in & getting comfy right now. Get as much rest and relaxation as poss.....wishing you all the luck in the world   Its good you've got those frosties....ideal for a sibling when this TX works  

Tracy - hunni you're not having an easy ride sweetheart!  At least you've struck while the iron was hot & done something about it, hopefully the results will decrease & they'll closely monitor you.

sasha - you're having a rough time just now  Hope things with your dads health improve & you're mum starts feeling a bit more upbeat, not easy hunni, I really hope the reiki helps you both  Catch up with you whenever you get the chance 

lorr - you sleeping any better hunni?  I'm up during the night for a wee every night which is a pain as I do love my kip!

dancingqueen - good luck for your appt on thurs 

lisa - cant be long til your hols now luv eh? 

claire - how did you get on at GCRM?

hope everyone else is having a great weekend!!!!! 

I'll need to read back & catch up with everyone else so sorry for the lack of personals just now 

I'm 10w2d and doing not too bad...nausea, tiredness & sore boobs have eased but I have a real bad niggly pain in right side, its hard to explain, its not a cramp more like a stitch kinda pain & sometimes when I press in gently it hurts yet other times it doesnt  not sure if its my ovary maybe being in overdrive, poss my endo playing up or else jst things stretching or hopefully not the start of a UTI....prob gonna make gp appt on monday morn & take urine sample along just in case.
Still waiting to hear from the southern as to when my scan appt wll be 

back on again soon girls
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
just linking the new thread. 

Mrs R - Glad to hear you are doing okay and hope your pain subsides soon. Fingers crossed the postie comes this week with your date... 

Lorna -       fantastic news on your eggs. Ditto Mrs R - take it easy and relax (easier said than done)...but do try.

Sasha - hope you are feeling a bit better today, let me know how you get on with the rieki.

Can I have a moan......    I am still not sleeping, up with DP at 4.30am this morning when he went to work, then went to work at 9.30 til 1pm, did some food shopping, walked the dogs, cut the grass, ironed, did some more work now DP is in bed coz he is working tomorrow and I'm sitting feeling lonely. I guess I need to give myself a shake !!!... going  

xx Lorr.


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry just bookmarking back tomorrow

whippet x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely comments,

Defo taking it easy tonight and tomorrow, back to work monday but not planning to do very much, will hide in office most of day and defo staying away from playrooms , luckiy able to do that as quiet just now with school holidays - also winding down as I leave that post at end of month and it sure can't come soon enough 

lorr: sorry to hear your not sleeping well, it's a nightmare when that happens and so frustrating.  Hope you manage a better sleep tonight, this weather doesn't help either does it.  My other half is away through to Stirling for a drink not like him to want to go out but think thats just his way of coping.  

Mrs R: sure the twinges are nothing more than that wee one snuggling in nice and cosy and making space for all it's bits and pieces, but gp best person to elimate all other possiblilities.

Sasha:  You really are going through the mill just now, hopefully reiki will help, not easy when your parents get ill I know . take care hope things pick up for you all soon. x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Like Whippet, Im bookmarking too  

Big hugs to Sasha       

Lv
Bec


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Mrs R said:


> I have a real bad niggly pain in right side, its hard to explain, its not a cramp more like a stitch kinda pain & sometimes when I press in gently it hurts yet other times it doesnt  not sure if its my ovary maybe being in overdrive, poss my endo playing up or else jst things stretching or hopefully not the start of a UTI....prob gonna make gp appt on monday morn & take urine sample along just in case.
> 
> Mrs R xx


Mrs R i don't know if it will give you any reassurance but i have been having the very same thing, i kept saying to O/H yesterday thats its hard to describe at first i tought it was trapped wind but as you said it feels more like a stitch and my side is very tender sometimes when i touch it so i think it must just be an ovary thing, they say the ovaries still have to work hard until the placenta kicks it at 12 weeks so i am assuming thats all it is, as even though its on the same side as my endo cyst i know what the pain from the cyst feels like and its not the same as this is more of a niggly pain rather than sharp cyst pains if you know what i mean, but if you are really worried them maybe you should see your Gp just to put your mind at ease. I have called my Gp surgery so much this week that they wil be sick of the sight of me soon (lol)...........x


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I'm just back from a wonderful week relaxing in France so am just bookmarking. I will head back and read up on how you are all doing and be in touch soon.
Take care 
Kate


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning everyone,

Well back to reality and back to work.
Had a very relaxing weekend and seem to be fairly rational at the moment - ha who's going to remind me of this later on.
Everything seems very settled had a few niggly pains through the night but have promised myself that I'm not going to over anaylis this time. Yeah right   

Mrs R and Tracy hope you are both doing well and the niggly pains are not giving you too many problems.  

xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

Bonjour Kate - hope you had a great time in France. 

Lorna - yeh, why is it Monday is always on us so quickly...lol hope you manage to get through work and stay sane during your 2ww.    

Tracy - how are you doing?

MrsMac - hoping you are feeling better and if you went to docs you got on okay

hope everyone else is okay and enjoyed the weekend.

Lorr. xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hi just on to bookmark x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls 

So sorry i have not been posting, been working all the time, gor the last 2 weeks have only had 1 day off!!  just finished nights yesterday 

Mrs R, how are you? Im off next friday!!! WOOOHOO cant wait picked up the tickets yesterday, we have booked into a hotel at Glasgow airport for the day before we fly too, so looking forwad to getting away, then come back relaxed for tx  

Tracy!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you   Huge congratulations, how are you?

Lorna, Goodluck for your 2ww, i hate that bit                                 

Bev, how are you? have you moved far? i have set my eyes on a house, but dh is not going for it as of where it is you would need to wear a hard hat when out in the garden for the flying golf balls 

Kate, where abouts in France where you? GLad you had a good time

Sasha, sounds like you ahve your hands full just now, hope the reiki helps 

Sarah, how are you Chloe, have you settledinto your new house? 

Hello to everyone!!! im cleaning the house today, got ot get on top of it, then do the food shopping

Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls........

Lisa, i am soooo jealous of you going on holiday, we have a holiday booked up for the first week in August but we decided it was a risk too far for us and wasn't worth taking the chance so i'm staying behind, i will miss the sun as we don't get much here but as my O/H said we can have another holiday anytime but we have waited 15yrs for this baby so were clinging on to it with dear life...... 

Sarah i can't belive your baby Girl Chloe is here already it just feels like yesterday that you got your BFP........ 

Lorna how are you feeling today?, try to take it easy (easier said than done i know)....... 

Kate how was your holiday?, i have been to Eurodisney Paris a few times now which is great but i have never actually been into France itself.

Tracyxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey ladies.

tracy - glad to hear you are okay. I agree, you can have a holiday anytime. 

lorna - how you been today? hope work wasn't too much for you.

I am heading for a bath and bed...feeling tired so going to try and sleep before the notion wears off !!!!!..
(got a new supply of hot choc just incase)...lol

take care all.
Lorr. xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Feels like I've not been on here for ages with the amount of posts that have happened!!!  Just marking my spot, will be on later to catch up properly!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Weenster,

Adam is a wee cutie pie 

Lv
Bev


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hey girls just book marking....hope your all well and thanks for all your good wishes xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning folks 

The pain in my right side is still niggling away but is better than it has been 
spoke to midwife yest at the Southerns EPU & she thinks its def my right ovary working overtime with hormone production, more so because my left ovary is a bit 'slow and unresponsive' due to good old endometriosis  She reckons it'll pass around 12/13wks as placenta takes over from the ovaries so roll on that stage! 
I've to hand in a urine sample to my GP today just to rule out a UTI but I dont think it is!

Not too much else happening with me

lorr - did you get a better sleep last night?  I hope so 

Tracy - bubs is far more important than any holiday hunni so you're def doing the right thing. This will be 1st time in 16yrs we've not gone abroad but I'm not bothered at all, I'm just so thrilled to be preg  I'm sure the niggles and twinges you're having are just the little one getting cosy.

lisa - you've been working so hard you'll def be in dire need of that sunshine break  make sure you soak up some rays & sink some booze for me  It'll be all systems go when you get back hunni 

lorna - keep that PMA up hunni, you're on countdown mode til the best news ever!!              

kate - welcome back luv, how was francias?? 

hello to everyone else, catch you all again soon
Mrs R xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

bookmarking but wil catch up hope all is well


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing just dandy.
well woke up bit grumpy this morning, face looked and felt like a well skelpt   - soo hot and red, it's starting to cool down now, hoping it's my beanies getting cosy   did I say I wasn't going to over anaylis  

Mrs R: Glad to hear the niggly pains are a very positive sign, any sign of a scan date yet?

Lorr: have you got acupunture tonight, I have appointment at 7 may see you in the passing.   I had a session in Edinburgh on Saturday which was lovely, the 2 points on my right side tingled for the first 10 minutes and the one in my belly itched then it all eased off.  going to ask tonight what that meant. Hopefully a good sign.  Hope your sleeping better.

Kate: Hope you had a lovely time in France, we had looked at France for this year but not now, costa del Glasgow and Falkirk for us.

Hope everyone else is doing well
xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi all,

MrsR - managed to sleep last night, the trick was to go to bed when I felt tired, opted for hot milk with honey & cinnammon, was yummy...worked wonders, fell asleep after 11.30 and didn't wake until 5.30 this morning. Glad you are okay and hope the niggles aren't too bad.  

Lorna - Glad you are okay and best wishes to DH to dea with your grumpiness...haha... I was like that the whole 2ww...I remember posting on here 'poor DP, can't do anything right, if he asks he shouldn't have and if he doesn't he should have' !!! Yeh I have my weekly visit to Pascal tonight. I will be in after you. Got myself a bit worked up about it after last weeks fiasco but hopefully will relax a bit. I am chuffed with myself for getting this far and not as terrified.   will feel better next week DP is going too. Hope your beanies are snuggled in.

Sasha - hope you are less stressed... 

well, I am at work and really must get onto the VAT return....soooo exciting....lol

take care all
Lorr. xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Am still here.

Just popping on to see how you all doing.

Mrs R - cant believe your 10+ weeks already - the time has flu in - not long till your big scan now hun.

Lorna - hope the beanies are snuggling right  in

Tracy - how you feeling hun?  When is your next scan?

Lisa - enjjoy your holiday hun.

Bev/Weenster/Junnie/ - how you all doing?

Sarah - hows you and Chloe doing?

As for me, I've had some week.  My best friends little boy (8 months) is in intensive care in Sick Kids, Edinburgh.  I went up to see him on Sunday and he just was not right.  She had already had him at the doctors on Friday and Saturday who put it down to a sickness bug.  Anyway when I was up, I didnt like his breathing at all and so his mum phoned NHS24, who again put it down to a bug, we then took him to a Hospital in town who said, take him home and we will see what he is like tomorrow!.  She decided to take him to the BGH, where again a Doctor did not seem too concerned, until a Nurse on the Monday morning - said she didnt like what she saw and was getting it re-looked at.  Anyway to cut a long story short, he has been on a ventilator since Monday and got rushed to the Sick Kids.  He has a severe case of pneumonia and fluid on his lungs.  I'll tell you - I've never been so worried.  He is on the mend but they are not taking him off his ventilator till tomorrow.  It just shows you that Doctors cant tell you everything eh.  God how paranoid am I going to be when I have a little one!!!

Anyway I'm off to Wales on Friday (wasnt going to go, but he's past the immediate danger stage )till Thursday so will speak to you all when get back.

Love axxxx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry to gatecrash girls

Aiky is that your friend who was in BGH with me when I had Kate?  sorry I have never replyed to your message, Kate had chicken pox 2 weeks ago and John came out in them yesterday so never got chance to reply only on here as they are both asleep.  

Chris


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all hope your are all good,

Lorr: hope you enjoyed the acupunture last night,  think he worked on my kidneys as I was bursting when I came out.

Oh Mrs R 10+ weeks very exciting .

still managing to remain fairly calm, have a new philosphy any pains, twinges, spotting etc its the meds, no pains twinges, spotting etc its the meds.  Do you think it will work  

speak soon.
xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Chris

Yes it is. - Bless him - Will let you know when she phones later on.

Nightmare about the chicken pox eh - was totally going round Hawick as well.

Speak soon.,  Take care - Love axxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just checking in to see if you're all ok...

Aiky   gosh it's sounds horrid, glad to hear he's on the mend


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello lovely ladies 

My exciting news is that I've got an NHS scan date & its next wednesday afternoon    
I'll be 11w6d by then so didnt have to wait half as long as I first expected. 
Cant wait & then I can blab to the world and show of my expanding tum!  .....weird but I'm also nervous & anxious as well as I want everything to be ok at the scan....please god  

aiky - glad your friends little one is on the mend, scary stuff though!!! Have a great time in wales 

lorna - glad you're enjoying the acupuncture, hope all the needles are removed!!  I'm 11wks tomorrow, can hardly believe it but still wish it was this time next week!!! Keep calm mrs & keep p that PMA 

lorr - hope you sleep good again tonight, Big Bro is my sleep therapy, I get my dose of that & then I'm out for the count  You're doing really well with the acupuncture, good on you!

junnie - luv the profile pic hunni, Joshua is a wee darling 

love to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mrs r: So excited for you hope you get a lovely clear pic and the wee one waves at you   

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Urine sample results came back & def not a urine infection so pain must've been ovary related like midwife suspected! Its eased off a good bit now which is good!!

Lorna - you're doing well love, hope you've got a few things planned over weekend to distract you from 2ww madness 

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mrs R: glad to hear no infection.
Got a baby shower tomorrow, then it's the annual football presentation for the team DH runs JOY!  I was trying to get out of it, but have been told I must attend must be for my annual surprise bunch of flowers for putting up with it all year - 25 15 and 16 year olds  ARGH cant wait. Naught on sunday apart from watching DH doing the list of chores I have for him and trying not to say I'LL DO IT.
Hoping next week goes quickly - booked outcome appointment for 3.30 24th - can't wait but so scared too.  

Hope everyone has a good weekend
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mrs R   glad to hear you're ok x

Lorna - enjoy your baby shower x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

lorna hope you get some baby dust from the babyshower 

beachgirl - thanks hunni, hope you're ok


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls.... 

wow this board has been real busy  

Firstly lorna.... you seem to be coping very well so far with the 2ww, one week down and one to go hunni, sounds like you have a busy wkend to make the time go in a little faster. hope you enjoy everything you have planned and can't wait to hear your good news next friday.     

SNZK...how's the sleeping going hunni?? glad to hear your still 'enjoying' the accu, you've done fab considering how scared you were at first. hope the doggies are well  

Mrs R.... the time has passed by soooo quickly, seems like yesterday you got your BFP, it's all happening next wk eh? scan's otd's   hope you get great pics of little bubs....you have a nickname for the baby yet bet you can't wait to share your news with the world? You enjoy every minute of it  

junnie....loving the pic  motherhood certainly suits you, you look soooooo happy and little joshua is adorable 

aiky....wow what a horrible time you had with yor friend's LO, glad he's on the mend. hope you have a lovely time in wales  

lisa....holidays are here, hope you are having a great time  

bev and weenster....how you both ur LO's doing ok too ??

Gjay....any news hunni Hope you got picked to start tx next month    

hello to anyone I missed 

Sasha 
xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey ladies,

sorry, been awol for a few days. work work work, so fed up doing Vat & Tax....aaaggghhh


Lorna - Acup was really good on Tuesday. Thanks for the encouragement on your way past. I wasn't as nervous and Pascal was as nice as usual. Told him I couldn't sleep so he gave me herbs and didn't put the heat lamp on this time. I slept like dream when I got home. Hope you are doing okay and enjoy the baby shower. Thats you survived week one, only one to go....  

Mrs R - bet you and Mr R as so excited about next week....     roll on wednesday

Sasha - hope you are okay. i'm just back from walking dogs, well, cycling with them. I sit, they run, so not much cycling done really....haha...but they love the pace of the walk and it knackers them... do you have any date updates yet??

hope everyone all has a good weekend. DP is backshift this weekend so not chuffed about that, home alone again...  

take care all,
Lorr xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

snzk...my hubby is lates this wk too so home alone tonight and tomorrow...just me mishka and the tv ...not much on the tv these days though....can't wait for x factor season   she says wishing her life away  

No updates from me hunni, still not heard anything but I go on my hols 5 wks on monday, so bet something comes through for that time   

 at you on the bike with the dogs, I had mishka off the lead tonight....being brave these days, though thinking now she's approaching 13 I can catch her if she gets that sly look on  

Take care 
xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls....... 

I can't wait for my scan on Tuesday as i really need it, i havn't had many pg symptoms over the last week so i am beginning to convince myself something is going wrong, i know it can be common for all the symptoms to calm down but i just feel like i went from full on pg symptoms last week to vitually nothing this week so i can't wait until Tuesday to put me out of my misery.

Tracyxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all well think I am finally going mad - 2nd attempt at posting this! .  Got up this morning and got really angry with DH as he was on the computer and the housework was not done       then after we had a few words I got really     . anyway housework was done for me getting back from babyshower   poor guy but oh well that's part and parcel I suppose.

Lorr: glad that acupunture went well.  Good luck for Monday and hope you get your questions answered.

Tracy: Hope all goes well on Tuesday sending you     and  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just wondering if i could join you all? I have very recently just had a 7week scan to find out we have 2 empty sacs.. as u can imagine we r devastated. I have had 3 tx at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary. We r now looking into going privet at GCRM, i was looking for as much info on them as you all would be able to give. I have looked on the website, and also sent them an email. I was wondering how long private waiting lists are? How successful are they? Has anybody ever had 'empty sac' at a scan and then gone on to having a bfp on the next tx? I'm starting to feel this is the end of the road for DH & I, and i really dont want it 2 be  

Thanks 

Berry xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Berry & Welcome to the Scottish Girls..................... 

I am so so sorry for your recent news you must be devastated but you are at the right place as the girls on here as the best for support, they have helped me through a lot.

Berry how many weeks are you, is there still a chance they may see something at the next scan? as i remember in my last pg having a scan at 7wks and seeing nothing then getting a heartbeat 2 days later so i don't think you should be giving up yet, when is your next scan?

I have had all my treatments at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary but we where just getting ready to move over to the GCRM as they are having such great success rates, as most of the girls i originally cycled with at the GRI have all moved over to the GCRM and have already had BFP's & beautiful babies but i just stayed at the GRI as i have embies in storage there and didn't like the idea of moving them, but we had decided to have one last FET in August at the GRI using the last of our embies then if it was another BFN we where starting again fresh at the GCRM, but luckily by some miracle during our wait we got a surprise natural BFP!!

MrsR is 10wks pregnant from her last treatment at the GCRM so she will probably be able to help you as she is a fountain of knowledge.

Well i hope that things turn out well and you don't need another tx but if you do we are always here.......... 

Tracyxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Tracy,

Thanks for the lovely post. Unfortunately i have no chance of hope. My scan was at 7+1 and it was just an empty sac, not even a hint of a fetal pole   I'm very very down just now, but the only thing that is keeping me going is the thought of trying again and hopfully getting there! I have 2 go back for another scan on Friday and i would be 8+1 i do feel that this is just dragging out and i just want to move on now. I have had no bleed at all and its really upsetting me as the thought if having these 2 sacs inside me.... i just feel so lost at the moment. But i know i need a plan in my head for whats next or i really will lose it! DH suggested getting some HPT just 2 make sure HCG is dropping, but whats the point really.... just would prob give me false hope that hcg is not falling. 

I've been looking at tx @ GCRM also London as i know they have a 60% success rate.. but trying to rent a flat in london is so expensive on top of a tx that will cost £10+ so thats looking like its not gonna b possible. 

Thanks again for the lovely post, hope i can get lots of good info and will be able to think ahead. 

berry xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hi berry, welcome to the board hunni  

Bigs hugs for you, you are going through a very tough time at the moment   
Must be very difficult for you and DH  

The best way to track HCG levels is by bloods being taken...didnt the hospital offer this?? I kept getting +ive's on my pregnancy tests for at least a week after I knew we had a loss ( I had bleeding and my losses were earlier than yours)  I really hope and   that you have a different outcome on your next scan  

Unfortunately I havent started tx yet and will be attending the royal so a few of the other girls wil give you advice on GCRM, think there stats speak for themselves though  

Take care hunni

sasha
xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi berry and welcome, 

Can I just echo the other posts and say how sorry I am to hear your news, our paths have crossed on other threads.  Hope you get some answers soon and able to move forward.
Also I am at gcrm and can't fault them, this is our 3rd treatment and OTD is Friday and we are hoping for a good result.  Their advice has been great and certainly Marco was always honest with us, this last treatment we changed the implantation meds in the hope of of positive but were talked through it really well and given lots of opportunity to ask questions, much cringing on my DH's part i have to say!!!  Mrs R has indeed just had a recent success with them and am sure she will also give you some feedback on them.

take care and remember we are all here for you.
xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

sahabasha - thanks for the message xxx

Lornam41- thank you. Good luck with ur OTD! XXX


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls....i'm having the laziest of weekends ever  Lounged about all day yest and had a few snoozes & today I'm still in my PJ's   DH is off tomorrow so we're gonna go a wee drive somewhere, hopefully the weather will be nice 

what you all been doing?

Lorna - you've only got 5more sleeps til OTD   This is SOOOO gonna be your time  You're doing so well on 2ww, a few rants & tears is totally allowed! 

sasha - how you doing luv? roll on those holi-bags 

berry - hello hunni & big hugs for what you are currently going through  Its so unfair at times isnt it  As the other girls have said we've had a recent success at GCRM   We initially had 2nhs attempts at GRI both BFNs   We decided we'd give GCRM a try as the success rates are fab & DR Marco Gaudoin there has been my gynae for a few years & I have so much trust & faith in him. I've got endometriosis so i was put on a drug called Zoladex for 4mths prior to TX. We then went on to have our 3rd ICSI. It was different stimms from previous attempts & also different progesterone support. In conjunction with this I tried acupuncture which I had done before either. We got our first ever bfp on 29th May so I am currently 11w3d  and I still cant believe it! To say we are thrilled & overjoyed is an understatement! I'd a bit of a scare at 6wks when I'd brown spotting....typical it was a sunday afternoon but I called Marco on his mobile & he told me not to worry & to come in for a wee scan the following morning, turns out I had 2 preg sacs but only 1 was looking viable. The other was alot smaller  My 7wk scan at GCRM confirmed the other little one stopped growing at 5w6d which explained the brown spotting. I'm currently waiting on my 12wk scan at th southern next wed, I'm still going to be under Marco's care there as he's still at the southern part time. I really cant praise GCRM highly enough, the difference from them to GRI was chalk & cheese, I felt like a person rather than next in the queue and nothing was ever too much trouble, all staff are so helpful and caring! We've got 2frosties instorage with GCRM & I've no quandries at all in using them in the future with GCRM.....they are just fantastic!! If you want to ask me anything or know more details then please dont hesitate to ask hunni. There isnt really a waiting a list at all, once you've had your consultation & done the consents appt then you're pretty much ready to go with whatever protocol they've selected for you. good luck with your decision & i'll be thinking of you come Fri 

tracy - good luck for tues hunni, hope you've been taking things easy

lorr - you had a quiet weekend luv? I'm fed up watching the golf  DH's been glued to it!!!!

luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mrs R said:


> berry - hello hunni & big hugs for what you are currently going through  Its so unfair at times isnt it  As the other girls have said we've had a recent success at GCRM  We initially had 2nhs attempts at GRI both BFNs  We decided we'd give GCRM a try as the success rates are fab & DR Marco Gaudoin there has been my gynae for a few years & I have so much trust & faith in him. I've got endometriosis so i was put on a drug called Zoladex for 4mths prior to TX. We then went on to have our 3rd ICSI. It was different stimms from previous attempts & also different progesterone support. In conjunction with this I tried acupuncture which I had done before either. We got our first ever bfp on 29th May so I am currently 11w3d  and I still cant believe it! To say we are thrilled & overjoyed is an understatement! I'd a bit of a scare at 6wks when I'd brown spotting....typical it was a sunday afternoon but I called Marco on his mobile & he told me not to worry & to come in for a wee scan the following morning, turns out I had 2 preg sacs but only 1 was looking viable. The other was alot smaller  My 7wk scan at GCRM confirmed the other little one stopped growing at 5w6d which explained the brown spotting. I'm currently waiting on my 12wk scan at th southern next wed, I'm still going to be under Marco's care there as he's still at the southern part time. I really cant praise GCRM highly enough, the difference from them to GRI was chalk & cheese, I felt like a person rather than next in the queue and nothing was ever too much trouble, all staff are so helpful and caring! We've got 2frosties instorage with GCRM & I've no quandries at all in using them in the future with GCRM.....they are just fantastic!! If you want to ask me anything or know more details then please dont hesitate to ask hunni. There isnt really a waiting a list at all, once you've had your consultation & done the consents appt then you're pretty much ready to go with whatever protocol they've selected for you. good luck with your decision & i'll be thinking of you come Fri


Mrs R- Congratulations!! thank you for the information. You said u had ICSI, was this because of male factor? Our 'problem' is male factor, i have no known IF problems. Do the do Short protocol at GCRM? i've always responded well to drugs, and always got good grade embryos but something just happens t them when they r inside me  Still had no bleeding at all, so i feel like i'm still in limbo. But i just really want 2 move on from this and try again. How soon did GCRM start u after ur Failed cycle? I'm hoping to start ASAP. I live in Edinburgh, so i would have 2 travel through... was trying to look into renting, but it does not seam a great idea... well DH is against it! How often do GCRM have u in for scans & bloods? what kind of times r the appointments? i ask this 'cause at ERI bloods and scans r between 8am-9am.... so just wondering how that would b with traffic.

Thanks

Berry xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Berry55,  I also have unexplained infertility and no male factor, we get really good embryos also, after 2 failed attempts 1 fresh and 1 FET GCRM have now put me on crexane and predosoline? to support implantation, this also continues if successful for 12 wks.  Dr Marco explained to me about it's not necessary the best embroys that implant as there maybe a defective cell, ask him more about this when you first go through.  After my failed attempts I only had to wait 1 clear period so not too long.  As for scans etc they try to fit them in around you, the only ones they prefer in morning before 11 is bloods for collection to be back same day. Like Mrs R I have also tried acupunture (on her recommendation) and have found it a great help to keep me slightly saner!!!
Sorry Mrs R kinda jumped in there   hope you don't mind.

Only 1 rant today and almost tears: all because DH didn't really want to go to tescos - eh like I do - he came didn't dare not to 

Am I going really   but as I'm injecting clexane nightly I am speaking to embies telling them it's dinner time - I will be getting carted off soon.

hope everyone else is well
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lorna- thanks for that info. How often do u get scand and bloods taken? Also on OTD to u do a HPT or do u get bloods done?


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Berry55: this time I had 2 scans and bloods before EC and ET, on OTD they ask you to take in a urine sample, I usually do one at home first just to be prepared.  But every1 is different.
xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Berry, i have also just started at this clinic, so far i have had blood work done by gp and my amh and ovarian assessment and semen analysis now im having my consultation with dr guadoin this week, so exited but nervous. All staff seem nice and pleasent and appointments etc are always good times for us

Has anyone had metformin from this clinic as the nurse said that is proberly what i will be offered as well as short protocol. Im wondering if i would be on the metforimin for a certain length of time before the actual ivf or if i would just start whenever im ready. Does anyone know when they are open around xmas? Im aiming for sept/oct but im desprarely trying to loose weight so just wondering if theres a cut of date lol, i will ask at consultation but if anyone knows before hand it would be good to know

Embarressing qu about pessaries - do they go up front or back? Its just i have irritable bowel syndrome and my preference would be front lol


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dancingqueen: They preferred me to be metaforim for at least a week before then increase amount when injections started.
Again the pessarie i take is front  but think there are different ones so maybe best to double check all this at your consultation with Dr guadoin he is very good and will answer all your questions.
Good luck.
xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi has anyone had egg collection at this clinic, is it conscious sedation only or other options? Do u wear an oxygen mask as ive heard of some places doing it and others not. I really dont like the idea of this sedation, half out of it and half not, i would prepher either put to sleep or to be awake and in control. I dont like myself drunk so therefore im practically tee total so to get put into this drunk feeling is frightening and im scared of saying anything stupid or how i act,also scared because you dont remember much and a few posts i have read people feel pain etc

Thanks lorna, i will ask about the pessaries, everything is quite overwhelming at this stage and i have so many unanswered questions and keep thinking of new things, im worrying about that much i will proberly forget to ask it all


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies...
monday already...what happened to the weekend. over in a flash as usual !!!

Dancingqeen - I had EC at GCRM and did wear an oxygen mask, I was totally out during sedation but they do say it is a light sedation, I remember nothing and felt nothing. 

Hope everyone is okay, catch up after tonight.

Lorr. x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to ask thank you for all the info on GCRM, I got in contct with them this afternoon and i'm going for our initial fertility tests on the 12th of August! so thats great, glad to get the ball rolling again!  

Oh, what is this AHM test?? 

Still no bleed from me, really want this cycle to end cos i feel the more i'm going on the harder it gets


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls me AGAIN.... sorry  

I was wondering about the AMH test... can this be done at any stage of your cycle? or has it got 2 be on day 21?   the woman i spoke to on the phone didn't mention anything like that... but my head has started to think... lol 

xxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Dancing queen like lorraine I did wear an oxygen mask but I can honestly remember nothing of the entire procedure and I have done it twice at GCRM you will be fine honey.

Lorraine how are doing?  

Mrs R not long now till that scan hope you get good pics.

Berry if you look on the GCRM web site it explains all about AMH its all about a hormone that combined with an internal scan gives them the how you will respond to fertility drugs answer it also shows the ranges at the same page on the site. When in your cycle does not matter honey, good luck and hang in there stay  positive 

whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Berry  just wanted to say how sorry I was, I too had the same thing and was gutted................... but there is always hope, the fact that you did fall pregnant is half your battle won.  Im glad to see that you are thinking/planning your next go, I always think its important to have a plan of action it certaintly always helped me  

Tracy  I only really got any symptons from 7 weeks so hang in there, thinking of you as always 

Mrs R     for your scan, you are gonna be sooooooooooooo amazed

Sasha, hope your Dad is doing okay  

Hope everyone else is doing well lots of   to your all,
Lv
Bev


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Well only 3 more sleeps and to say my PMA has got up and gone is an understatement.  Been awake since 3.30 and feel like af is on way.  Not that I had any symptoms but it was about 3 days prior to OTD when I started feeling like this last fresh cycle. Got acupunture tomorrow night so maybe that will help me along a little.  . 
Sorry for me post.

Hope your review went well Lorr and good luck for tomorrow Mrs R.  

xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello ladies 

Had a lovely day with DH yest, he was on hols for glasgow fair monday holiday so we went a lovely drive up to Pitlochry  Had a good wander round, weather was sunny up there & we found a lovely old coaching inn for a yummy bar meal ....delish!!! Great day, wish we could do that every monday!  Back to reality today, DH is working & I'm meant to be doing some housework but PC is a big distraction     
well tomorrow is D-day for my scan & booking in appt.....hoping & praying all will be ok  , I'll be sure to give you all an update tomorrow eve!

lorna - hang in there luvvie, you're doing so well, I know its hard to not compare to previous TX but every TX is different so the 'feelings' might be for another reason this time  Have you got the sore boobs? Any headaches? Any achey muscley feeling in tum? Extra milky discahrge?? I'm sooooo keeping everything crossed for you, dont worry about your vanishing PMA, I'm sending you tons more              

bev - I'm prepared to be amazed....yet feel really nervous at same time!

whippet - if my pic is good tomorrow I'll try n put it on

berry - I think the other lovely ladies have filled you in on most points you asked  The AMH test can be done at any time in cycle, the thing thats done on day 21 is a test to see if you've ovulated. So glad you've got your appt booked, you'll not be disappointed with GCRM, they're great!!! We had ICSI because DH's sperm results were so unreliable, first few tests the motility was bad, then he had a 'normal' sample then went back to bad motility so they didnt want to risk us doing IVF. Our IF probs are a mystery really as his SA is ok at times & allegedly my endo shouldnt have an effect but I'm not convinced.With regards to bloods and scans, I got bloods done at baseline scan jst before starting stimming, this appt is usually am so they get results back in pm......after I was on stimms I was back for bloods and scan again after 1wk, before 11am.That was all I had done this cycle as I'd EC quite quickly. My EC was in the afternoon, 1.30pm and my ET was at 2.30pm. OTD the GCRM get you in for an appt at whatever time suits & get you to bring along urine sample, you get results there & then.

dancingqueen - I'd EC at GCRM in may & yeah you have the oxygen mask on but you're literally awake for 30secs when its on your face & then its time for sweet dreams. I remember nothing from my EC at all and felt no pain, they'll go through it all with you anyway before hand. Not sure of their opening hrs at xmas but ring & ask, they'll schedule your TX accordingly. With regards to the pessaries.....when I'd my 1st 2 ICSI's at GRI I used cyclogest pessaries which were like wee wax pellet things that were used vaginally however at GCRM I used Crinone Gel this time which is an applicator thing thats entered like Tampax & you squeeze the gel out and remove the applicator straight away. I preferred the Crinone gel to the pessaries.

off to make some lunch now
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

Lorna- hope you are feeling okay. I know it is hard and we all over analyse everything...hope you got back to sleep and Pascal can do some more magic tomorrow.    I go tonight with DP, actually looking forward to it !!

Bev - how are you? hope Cody is doing well

Whippet - thanks I am doing fine. How are you? How is Margaret ? 

Sasha - how's things with you? is your dad any better yet?

Tracy - thinking about you today....hope you get on okay at scan today, will be waiting to hear all about it.     

Berry55 - Welcome to the thread. Like everyone else, so sorry to hear of your news. I just recently had my first tx GCRM and despite a BFN I would recommend them. 

MrsR - how are you?? roll on tomorrow.....  

so, arrived at GCRM last night for review with Marco. No change from what Pat advised, they woudn't change the protocol as the response was good. He advised that we were just unlucky really and that it was unfortunate that only one egg fertilised. He said we could have a BFP on another cycle but we may not so nothing any different from before. He did say we could opt for donor sperm but this isn't a route I want to go down. Anyway, the rollercoaster ride will start soon, I will have the prostap down reg injection on the 7th August...... fingers crossed eh xxxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

do u think that me having a overianrian assessment in 3 weeks time would b a bit silly?? i have still had no bleeding, and i phone my clinic up today and they said its looking like i'll be getting a medicated miscarrage. Has anybody every had this? i'm really scared... if any1 has had this would u b able to give me info on it.... will my body go bk 2 normal straight away? i'm all worried now  


Thank you all for the info about GCRM, i defo think i have made the right choice about going with them for my nxt tx.


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

well girls i done a massive post this morning and virgin decided to pull the plug on my tv and pc  (must be work getting carried out in the area, happening a bit too much )and i didnt have time to retype as I needed to head to work  

lorna....yeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa only 3 more sleeps infact nearly 2 now, you've done so well. hopefully your have pregnancy symptoms hunni    try and stay positive ....only a few days left  

Tracy.....hope you got on good today  was thinking about you  

Mrs R.... goodluck for tomorrow,hope your wee bubs gives you a wave   looking forward to seeing the new pic  

SNZK.... glad to hear your looking forward to accu these days.... sounds like you review went well too. can't believe your starting that soon hunni...looking forward to supporting you all the way to that BFP   

Bev.... hows' you and little cody ?? hope your all well ....anymore hols planned ??  

Sarah...hows you and little chloe?? did the house move go ok??

lisa....hope yoyu had a great time in dom rep 

Junnie... how you doing 

whippet....you going to put a pic of little margaret on soon hope you both are well 

berry....glad your getting all your Q's answered 

dancing queen...goodluck with your tx 


Bev and snzk.... my dad is a little better, he's getting weened off the steriods now so hopefully all will be well....taking one day at a time.  

Not much new with me.... as usual   

sasha
x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies ladies, im going to try and not worry about egg collection untill nearer the time. Im hoping if i have an oxygen mask on i wont be able to talk nonsense, just hope i drift of to sleep and not agitated lol.Not long untill my appointment, i phoned today to see if my amh results were back but they wont be back untill thurs

berry i had a blighted ovum an empty sac it was such a horrible experience (big hugs) i got to 10 weeks with no bleeding so i had to get d&c. If i remember correctly i had to sit 3 cycles out before restarting the meds but best to check with the clinic


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning ladies:

Hope you are all well,
Mrs R Hope the scan went well and you got a good pic,  

Lorr: how was acupunture last night, I so need mine tonight.

Dancingqueen: I also had oxygen mask on with both my ec's apparently I was talking rubbis 1st time, But DH says not more than usual   .the 2nd one he says I was fine.  the only thing I always do and can't remember is to take the hat off as soon as I'm wheeled back in - vanity eh  .  As for ec remember nothing about it they are very good.

Well now at hysteria terrifed level, the crinone is coming out in clumps like cotton wool, and it's was pinky today - too late for implantation as af would be due on sat/sun so not very hopeful today.  waking up at 3.30am yesterday and today and was awake til about 6.00.  Are sweats normal?  Not sure if I'll last until Friday I am going     with all this waiting.  Hope Pascal works some magic tonight.
xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi

Lorna - acup was so fab last night. it's really the first time i've totally relaxed lying on my back....I usually have a few pillows and don't lie flat in bed so I have  still been a bit tense. anyway, I melted into the table last night. glad it was DP who was in after me, almost needed a hoist to get up...lol  Pascal is on holiday after today so it will be donald next week, have you seen him before? I talked to him about me starting tx on the 7th aug so he sent me away with lots of herbs.
Sorry to hear your a bit down and i can undertsand. I did have the crinone coming out in clumps like you said. I had phoned GCRM about this and they said it was normal. Are you waking up with sweating or are you having cramps? Hope pascal does a good job tonight. ... take care...xxx

Mrs R - hope your scan went well...waiting to hear 

Tracy - how are you?? hope you got on okay.

well, i'm at work as usual and must go... hi to everyone and catch up later.
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lorna - I was also on crinone on my last cycle and the nurses told me that its normal... the pinky stuff is normal, dont worry! xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well as you can see it was good news for me as the scan went great yesterday. I have 1 little beanie on board with a strong heartbeat and it is growing perfectly, actually when i told them i was 6+ weeks they said beanie is actually measuring in at 7+ weeks, but they said we won't know for sure until my 12wk dating scan so i am just leaving my dates as they are until i know for sure. They did say i still have 1 ovarian cyst and 1 endometrial cyst but they will keep an eye on them, they also worried me when they asked if i had any bleeding because they could see some blood in the uterus, i told them no so they said not to worry as it wasn't near the baby, but you can't help but worry .

Lorna i am keeping everything crossed for you, and do you remember me asking about sweats a few days ago as i have been having them every night (so thats a good sign)!!........  

MrsR i can't wait to hear your scan news as i bet you saw a lot more than our blob, sorry i mean our gorgeous beanie (lol).........  

Snzk thanks for the good luck messages, it won't be long now until its you getting your BFP!!......... 

Berry how are you feeling today honey, i am still praying that there still may a slight chance for you on Friday, stay strong.... 

And Hi to everyone else i hope you are all keeping well....... 

Tracyxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks Tracy and hoping it is all good signs but I really am struggling to stay positive just now. 
Glad you scan went well and your beanie is gorgeous.

Mrs R: Keep checking in to see if there is any news from you .  xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Lorna i know your official test day isn't until Friday but do you think you will be able to hold off until then or do you think you will maybe do a little sneaky test tomorrow....... 

MrsR i can't wait to hear your news, i hope your scan went great today......... 

Tracyxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracy- glad to hear your scan went well


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tracy:  I want to test tomorrow but DH doesn't want me to so will do my best to hold off and keep the piece!, But will prob do own test before I go through on Friday as I hate not knowing.  
Had acupunture earlier and feel much better, he said my pulses were quite good but I was too scared to ask if it felt good enough, however he has asked me to text him on Friday as he is on holiday which is really nice of him.  I haven't made an appointment for his replacement will wait until friday before i decide.  He also assures me I will sleep tonight I had better  

Hope everyone is well
xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

lorna..... 2 more sleeps go...hope your accu has worked wonders and your in deep sleep as I type this  sending you lots of         thoughts.

Tracy.....lovin your little scan pic, glad all went well for you today  

hope everyone else is good...

was on to see your scan pic too Mrs R but guess your out spreading the word ....your going to be a mummy  

take care all

sasha
xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll try & keep this short n sweet cos I'm shattered  Been over at both sets of parents with our new pic  I'll try & put it on asap 

thanks everyone for the good wishes for my scan today! 

Pleased to report that the 12wk scan was fab!!!!!
It was so clear & detailed, Jnr was really alert and active. Moving the wee arms, legs etc and we could see details like fingers and toes, such an amazing experience & such a relief to get to this stage!
At one point Jnr had an arm behind its head & then done an attempt at a back flip thing  It was such an awesome sight, cant believe its all happening in my tum!!!

Due date is now 4/2/10....they've changed it by 2dys 

I've to have a 20wk scan & a 32wk scan as well so I'll have a good wee collection of photos by birth time

Appt today took ages as it was scan, the midwife & then consultant!!!

I'm going to be telling everyone my news now 

off for hopefully a better nights sleep tonight!  so I'll do personals next post 

luv Mrs R xx

P.S. Lorna - hang in there hunni, I'm   &   like crazy for you!!!!!!!

P.P.S Tracy - so pleased to hear things went well at your scan  Your wee bean pic is great


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Mrs R fab news about your scan  

lorna one more sleep hunni, hope you feel a little more positive today..if not here's some.....


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Ladies,

Tracy   so very happy to read your news, take good care of yourself and will be counting the days with you until your next scan  

Mrs R    what did I day, yes you were amazed       dont forget to photostate the scan pic  

Lorna you have done so well sending you loads of          

Sasha   sadly no more holipops for me, got to pack up house and move   

Well ladies life is getting busy now, Miss Cody is _mobile_  .
Sending lots of 

Lv
Bev


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mrs R:  So glad the scan was fab, jnr sounds like a right wee livewire, can't wait to see the pic.  Enjoy spreading the news  

Bev:  A mobile Cody defo no rest for you now!     .  

Thanks for all the     you are sending.  Definately slept better last night so that has helped.  Still no clue one way or other.  Was very tempted to test this morning but decided not to as it's a tense enough house just now so thought it best to keep the peace    

Lorr:  Hope your doing well.  The sweats are terrible, it's like waking up in a swimming pool   . Was also roasting after acupunture last night.  Hoping that's a good sign but I can also get like that just before af although not quite this bad    

hope you are all well
xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just bookmarking cos we were on p2


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

lorna - good luck for tomorrow mornings test hunni      
I'll check in on you tomorrow when hopefully you'll have posted some good news!!!! 

I'm got a lazy PJ's day planned tomorrow so I'll put my pic on then

night folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Lorna - good luck for today....        

Mrs R - great news about your scan....truly amazing.......enjoy your PJ day !!...  

Tracy - glad to hear everthing is okay after your scan.....great news...  

Bev - oh dear... a house move and a mobile Cody...that sounds like fun !!!... hope you are both well and not too stressed about moving.

Sasha - glad to hear your dad is doing a bit better.... take care

sorry ladies, got 3  dogs sitting staring at me wanting their morning walk, not because they really want to go out in the rain but because they know breakfast comes after a walk...!!!!

catch up soon

Take care all.xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lorna - good luck hunny!!!!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

checking in to see if Lorna had done any updates...      

I've got everything crossed for you Lorna & will be checking in all day for some news, I SOOOOO hope this is your time luv!!  

Lorr - OMG 6am walks  .....I'd be like a zombie    whats your weekend plans?

Bev - I'll blame my preggie hormones but what does photostate mean?   Wow Cody is mobile....time for all things to be moved outta reach!! 

Tracy - I'm so relieved everything is going well for you with little beanie  What hosp you going to? Have you got a date for your 12w scan?

dancingqueen - did you get your AMH results back?

lisa - is it soon you're away? you must be down to only a few sleeps?

Junnie - hows you & Joshua?

Lil - hope you & Kieran are doing well 

how is everyone else? 

well here is my little Jnr at 12wks like I promised......










have a good weekend girls
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Mrs R - wow...fab pic...you both must be over the moon. Will listen for you shouting to the world today that you are a mummy !!!!... I've no plans this weekend, DP is day shift so 5.30am start.. i will be taking a walk with the dogs and just relaxing. 

Lorna - hope you are okay...       

catch up later ladies.
take care all. x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

No update yet, Appointment not till 3.30 Because I knew I had to work today - well be here !
Did have the peestick in my hand this morning but was too scared so it's in the boot of the car.
Still no symptoms - even sweats disappeared last night, just like last fresh cycle so preparing for BFN - suppose that way I can only be pleasantly surprised.   

Wow Mrs R the scan pic is absolutely fab so clear - obviously a very photogenic baby.  Bet you have had a great time telling the world.

Hope everyone else is ok

Will be back later either   or  
xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Not been around much recently as we have been on our first family holiday.  We went up north and it was great.  Had baby red in a baby rucksack and she loved it, she is speaking now and loved saying hiya to anyone we met.

Mrs R - so pleased to hear about your scan, fab picture 

Tracey - Really pleased to hear about your little miracle, lovely scan pic as well 

Lorna - good luck for today       

Bev - exciting to hear that Cody is mobile, Baby Red is crawling and managing to stand on her own but not walking yet.  She also has 6 teeth !  This last six months she is coming on so fast, soon won't be my little baby  But I am loving seeing her change.

A big   to all the other Scottish girls. 

Red


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

Sorry i haven't been on for a while.  Had loads to sort out then we went to Lanzarote. 

Just back from the GCRM and i have a level of 7.8 for my AMH. Starting IVF in the first week in September.
Do you usually start your injections from the start of your period? or have i got confused. i have forgotten what he said already.  

Was told that the reason we were not getting pregnant was because of my AMH level. Which (they think) is due to my cancer treatment when i was 18  So a bit shocked that it is my "fault".

Thanks guys! I am just reading through all the posts since i have last been on. 

xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mrs R -  OMG that is an amazing pic. What a gorgeous wee thing you have there!  So jealous!  Happy for you hun!!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Mrs R   , sorry I meant photocopy, the other word is what we call it in South Africa.  You Pic is lovely oooohhh brings back so many memories.


Lorna you must be so nervous, just keep positive and am thinking of you    

Red  glad you had a briliant holiday, baby RED saying Hiya  

Claire special        for you

Lv
Bev


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to let u all know how i got on 2day.....

Had a scan which showed 1 empty sac... same size as last week, so it has stopped growing at 7weeks. On Thursday i start with my medicated miscarrage.. i;ve to go into the clinic to receive a pill to take, then on the Saturday i will go into a ward all day and have some pessary's inserted and wait for the sac and tissues 2 come away.  its very sad, but i just need to get on with it so i can put this behind me. I do feel a bit more positive today and i'm not gonna let this get me down! 


Lorna - any news hun?? keep positive!!! come on u need to make my day!!!!  

xxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

lorna - roll on 3.30pm        

I'm so excited & nervous for you so I can only imagine how you're feeling 

Red - so pleased to read that little Red is coming on so well, bet she's totally amazing! Not be long til she's walking by the sounds of it! Glad you managed to get away on a wee holiday 

claire - your AMH level is still in the 'normal' range, it should be between 5-15. thats good you're gonna be starting TX in sept! It depends what protocol they put you on,that depends when you start stimming. Did they mention anything like long protocol, short, antagonist etc etc. who did you meet with at GCRM? I luv my scan pic, thanks hunni 

berry - my heart goes out to you hunni  dont know what else to say  you've not got a very nice few dys ahead but I'm thinking of you lots, Hope you & DH are bearing up ok  

bev - ahhh photocopy, I shouldve known that, d'oh!!!!  Havent done that yet but its in my mobile phone & also on the pc. I'll get DH to copy it though 

pop back later for Lorna's good news     

Mrs r xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

not good news i'm afraid-  another bfn -       gutted but not altegher surprised think that's why I really didn't test early just wanted to put it off for as long as possible.
Not sure what to do next,  going to phone councillor not sure if I have energy to put myself through this again even with 5 frosties


berry sorry you have to go through m m/c
xx

thanks for all you support and wishes it really does mean alot and helps cos at least you guys know how it feels
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

lorna- i'm so sorry hun. Take care xxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lorna so so sorry for you honey I so wish it could have been different  

Berry again I am sorry honey my SIL had to go thro the same so sad  

whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lorna and Berry massive        you are both in my thoughts and  . Such awful time for you both, but know that we are all here for you.

lv
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

Lorna - just wanted to say how sorry I am to read your news.     

Berry - sorry to hear you didn't get good news today, I had a mmc after IVF and I know how you feel.     .  I had an ERPC which I was totally dreading but it wasn't as bad as I thought.  Take care 

Red


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

lorna and berry....so very sorry to hear your news girls, big        for you both. 

take care 

sasha
x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Lorna hunni I'm so sorry  I'm absolutely gutted for you 
I was really hoping it was gonna be different, why is this all so god damn cruel at times? 
Take some time out & dont rush into any decisions as yet
thinking of you & DH


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Lorna  - so sorry to hear your news   I'm really gutted for you and DH... life can be so cruel sometimes.... thinking of you both...   

Lorr xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lorna and Berry     thinking of you both x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning folks 

I'm now home alone, DH is off on his best friends stag doo! I'm planning on staying at my mum & dads for the weekend so I get some pampering & spoiling   
Was starving this morning so done the good wife thing & made him a cooked brekkie before he went....wouldnt have been as keen if I wasnt hank marvin 

Not much to report with me folks!!

Berry & Lorna - thinking of you both lots   

hope everyone else is ok & has a nice weekend planned
Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mrs R - Thanks for the reply.  I was told from the GCRM that my level was really low for my age. Apparently that level is similar to a 37ish year old woman.  He indicated that i would start the menopause early, just couldn't tell me when.  He said that it looked like it has happened due to one of my illnesses or treatments.  

Have the consents appointment on the 11th.  He said that we could start anytime after that.  But my head was buzzing and i forgot to ask exactly when we could start. We want to start straight away and wasnt sure if it was the start of your period you get the injections.  Or is it just whenever...lol.  Loads to learn and take it eh!?!

Berry & Lorna - I am so sorry to hear your news.  Can't imagine how you are feeling.  Thinking of you both! xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls.......... 

Lorna i am so sorry that it was not good news this time, i know how you must be feeling as it makes you question if you are strong enough to go through it all again but please stay strong as your time will come and it will all have been worth it, and until it does we will all be here for you....... 

Berry i am so sorry that the worse was confirmed but i am glad things are finally going to be done to let you move on and start thinking ahead to your next treatment........ 

MrsR i loved your scan pic it is so great, i can't wait until i get to 12wks so i can see our little beanie again, well hopefully by then he/she will be a big beanie...... 

MrsR have you heard anyone mention where we can get a private scan done near us, i think i am only going to be offered a 12wk and 20wk scan so i wouldn't mind payng for a few extra inbetween to put my mind at ease but i would like to try somewhere that was recomended by someone that had actually been instead of just pulling one out of the phone book at random .

Tracyxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

not sure where you are butthink from memory you are on the west coast. Just to say we went to Nuffield hospital for a nuchal fold scan and they were fab.  They also do non nuchal fold scans.  it was quite expensive but the service was great.

Big   to everyone else.  Also meant to ask earlier is anyone at ninewells, everyone seems to be at GCRM.  We are thinging of having another shot at IVF as we would love baby red to have a brother or sister.

Best wishes to all       
Red


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your kind messages,  I have had a quietish weekend, DH has been lovely he did all the housework, ran me a bath etc.  Back to to the grindstone today.  AF arrived in full flow today  
Still not sure how to move forward - but am thinking that if we do use our frosties then I will ask for womb lining scans and also take them to blast. My thinking is that this would be the most natural time for them to be put back and maybe they aren't getting to blast anyway so if they get to blast then maybe but if not then I would avoid another 2ww - any thoughts from you all would be gratefully received.

Hope you are all well, will catch up on personals later on

xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys, I was wondering if i could get your opinion on something!

After my consultation at the GCRM.  The Dr suggested that, if we get to the stage of three or more embryos to freeze, that we should only put one egg back in.  If we only manage two or less he suggested putting back the two.  He said to minimize the chance of having twins.  Especially since i have Arthritis. 
He said if we put two in then it is a 40-45% chance of a pregnancy, that then goes down to 35% if only one.

What would you do? Would you transfer one or two. I am thinking i don't care.  I want the best possible chance of having a baby. 

Thanks in advance.

xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Claire.... I think it's a personal decision, but if it was me i'd be definately putting 2 embies back but hey thats coz i'm approaching 36 with great speed   and well my hubby is a twin so he's up for having twins babies too  . Talk over it and see what you both think.   decisions decisions  

Lorna...glad you got pampered hunni at the wkend   I think taking the embies to blast sounds like a good idea, have heard there are really good results with blasts. 

Mrs R....how's the world receiving your news?  

Tracy.... hopeyou get good recommendations on private scans...how exciting for you  


Lorraine...have pm'd you hunni, hope your well  

Hi to all the other lovely sg's .....

I'm off out now with my husky for a walk, since the rain had disappeared for a bit  
Wee update from me, called the clinic the other day, came off the phone in tears coz the waiting list is longer and it looks like Oct before we are seen   Now i'm just really   with them for not keeping me properly informed about things, so have posted them a letter today to explain my frustrations with them   they'll probably move me further down the list now  

Hope  you girls are all well 

love
sasha
xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Sashabasha,

I was thinking the exact same!

So sorry to hear about your set back, the NHS really is annoying. You will get there in no time babes!

Good luck!

Claire


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Claire,

On my 1st tx we also were told to go for SET as  was 21 years old at the time and no IF problems we thought it was the right thing to do. I really do regret that decision. I know when i got 2 GCRM they will prob try get me 2 do SET as it will b my 1st tx with them, but i'm gonna stick to my guns and say 2 embryos 2 put bk as i think its the right choice for me. But it really is a personal choice.

When u had ur consultation when did the doctor say u could start tx? 

berry xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Berry.

thanks for your reply.  He said we could start straight away once we have had the consents app which is on the 11th Aug.  But i wasn't sure if you can start at any time, or at a certain point in your cycle.  Mainly due to money, since my mum is paying for half of it..  I didn't really want to have the money till i needed it, if that makes sense.

I feel the same, i really want to put two back in.  It was just the way he said, we recommend only putting one ET, as if it was the done thing.  

You should stick to your guns, if there is no medical reason why not.

xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
claire - I would say if you can, have 2 transferred. Unfortunately in my first tx, I only had 1 which was transferrable and got a BFN so I am praying for 2 next time. I agree with Berry & Sasha, it is a personal choice and I guess you have to consider how you would cope with twins...  Did the consultant say when you would start treatment? basically you pay the treatment (minus the drugs) on the day you sign the consents. The drug company will call you to make payment direct to them over the phone after GCRM order your drugs. It would depend on what protocol you are on as to when treatment would start. I had prostap on day 21 of my cycle, will be same thing next time around.

sasha - thanks for the pm... counting the days but really aprehensive. Was at docs today, they said if my asthma gets any worse they will prescribe tamiflu as a precautionary measure...not happy about that. Hoping it will be better when I go back in a few days. Soz to hear you have had the run around again....will pm you in the morning after my early walk...

Lorna - hope you and DH are okay...and that is great he pampered you over the weekend.    I have no experience of FET but if you have the choice then it is worth a try. It puts you in such a turmoil it is a huge emotional rollercoaster again but you'd maybe be angry with yourself later if you didn't. sending you bit   

hope everyone else is okay. I'm heading to bed now. DP is backshift, dogs are walked and asleep already...my turn next...

take care all
xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh -  They didn't say anything about paying for the cycle at the consents app.  Weird. Best give them a call to clarify this, as i don't have that cash in an account at the moment. Never even thought.  Thanks for bring that up! 


Claire xx
P.S. I hadn't even given it any thought as to WHEN i would have to pay.  Can't believe i didn't think about that!  Silly me.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

claire- what is the consents app??


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just copied from the GCRM Website  

Consents appointment 
After your initial consultation and assuming you have decided to proceed with treatment, you will make an appointment for your 'consents appointment'. At this visit we ensure that we have all the results of the necessary investigations and we go through the various consent forms. There are some consent forms that you must sign and others which are optional but we’ll explain why they might be valuable to you.  

xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire - glad u have had your consultation, i had mine the other day. My consents is 24 aug but they never mentioned any money to me and what a coinsadence my mum is paying half my treatment as well lol. The same happened to me - they are advising single tranfer as he said i have a high chance of pregnancy and if he tranfers two he gave me a 40 per cent chance of twins. I asked if we could wait and see how things go eg see how many eggs i get and see how things fertalise or whatever but i really want the 2 transfered if possible. Do  gcrm allow you two embryos  if you want them and are they only advising or if they only want to tranfer 1 do they have the final say? I really want to take the chance of 2 but im worried they are going to pressurise me into 1 at egg tranfer day


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Dancing Queen.

I have just this second realised that i had a letter from them after the first consultation app.  I opened it at the time, but my head was buzzing that i never read it properly.  After being told we had unexplained fertility to it being a problem with me. 

It does state that "you will be required to pay for your treatment by cash, credit/debit card or cheque on the day of your consents app." OOPPSS what a big thing to miss.

Thats brill that you have your app soon too.  How are you feeling about all of this? I am positive but nervous.

I think we can say we want to have 2ET as we have the final say.  After all we are paying for it.

We have had a chat and we have decided that unless he can give us a decent reason why not to, we are asking for two!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire we are the same, i know all the pros and cons about twins but we really want to have the chance, we went to the appointment thinking that they would say it was unlikely to work etc so its really lifted my spirits that we have a good chance etc

I didnt realise we had to pay at consents, i thought it was just before we started ivf as we havent made our minds up when we are starting ideally sept/oct but my perriods are irregular and i also have 2 large follicles at the moment and ive not had a period for over 100 days so was want to get that sorted out first, starting my diet tomorrow really want to get healthy for sept


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah me either. Did you get a letter when you booked your consents appointment?  Mine says that we need to have had HIV, Hep B+C and smear all done, and tests available. As well as paying for the treatment.

When i first read it, i thought it said you need to pay for your consents app...lol.

Need to let my mum know now! Sure she will be fine with it, but feel weird enough about taking the money from her in the first place.

Have they told you how you are starting the treatment?  Long or short protocol etc?  He never mentioned anything like this to me!

xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire they told me to ask my gp for the tests, i went to my local gp for the hepatitis and hiv tests so i have saved money, i had a smear in 2007 so thats fine. Try and ask ur gp asap as it takes around 2 weeks for the results and tell them you need a copy of the results for your fertilty clinic, if you could get it all done for consents meeting then you would be good to go alternativley you can have it done at clinic but i think the tests were expensive £100 or something
I will be short protocol with menapor and i will start metformin a few days before stims. It should take 2 to 3 weeks aprox and my latest date to start is 1 december to be finished for xmas


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sweet that sounds great.  Wonder why he never mentioned what our treatment would be. Might give them a call. lol.

It's exciting and scary at the same time eh!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello luvly ladies 

not really very much to report from me, was at my mum & dads for the weekend since DH was away on the stag, had a really nice time with my folks! Just chilled out & enjoyed my mum doing the cooking which was nice for someone else to cook for me 
DH had good time at the stag, typical guys.....way too much booze & no sleep, never learn do they 
He had yest off to recover but I dragged him shopping & got a wee lunch outta it 
Nothing really planned for today, mums coming over later to pay her holiday online & do some research on where she's off to so I'm gonna make her lunch 
Tomorrow I'm working & then off to the football.....I've missed the beautiful game  Celtic are playing Champions league qualifier so off there straight from work  
Work again Thurs morn & acupuncture on thurs afternoon....before I know it it'll be the weekend again! 

claire - any questions you have give GCRM a call, they are sooo helpful  If you can get your GP to do any of the tests beforehand then go for it cos it'll save you some cash, ist best if you have the results for the time of consenst meeting. Thye'll confirm which protocol they're puttingnyou on at consents meeting as well & give you a leaflet about it. Thats so sweet your mum is helping you with cost of TX  
GCRM will replace 2 embryo's, they put 2 back for me  They said they'd ideally have preferred to transfer 1 but because I'd two previous BFN's at GRI with 2 embryo's put back both times they wanted to give me best poss chance! Our 2 embies both implanted & tried to grow, sadly lost one at 5w6d so stick to your guns hunni.

dancingqueen - thats great you've got a rough idea of dates for TX, sounds like you'll be getting an extra special Xmas pressie this year        wait til after EC to assess things with regards to transfer, they say 1 is best due to complications with twins but they will listen to you & it will depend on fertilisation rate & quality of embies, couldnt see them forcing you into anything, they arent like that.

berry - consents appt is where you fill out all the forms. Its all the legal stuff about parental responsibility for the father, registration with ****, your thoughts and permission if applicable for embryo research, storage of embryos etc etc Pretty dull & boring but needs must! You also pay for TX at this time as well with GCRM....only for procedure as you pay drug company direct a few wks later

lorr - sorry you're having rotten time with your asthma 

sasha - so sorry GRI are mucking you about with start dates   Not fair!!! Hope sending the letter makes you feel better  We've been spreading our news & everyone is delighted for us which is just lovely  How you doing anyway? Hows your mum?

lorna - been thinking of you  Glad DH is spoiling you  Hope you're having lots of hugs with him , you need to stay close thru all this. Have a wee break just now from TX as thought of another shot is all too much to comprehend when things are so raw. will you have a review with GCRM? Def speak to them about blasts as I know folk who've done that after a few failed cycles but theres criteria the embies need to make. Marco will keep you right  

Red - keep us posted on any decisions you make hunni 

Tracy - GCRM will do private scans for you even if you've not had TX with them. I've got price list so shout if you want to know costs. Hope you're keeping well 

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mrs R - You really are a resident Guru aren't you!  Thanks so much for all the info.  It can be so daunting, and as a first timer can seem like some questions are really stupid.

I panicked a little bit as i have some money in premium bonds so need to make sure i get them out in time.

Going to start acupuncture soon again, found a good one in Edinburgh.  They only deal with fertility problems.  But its a bit of a hoof going into Glasgow then Edinburgh all the time. We stay in West Lothian, so it is in between, but still. LOL.

Thats so great that you have been spending time with your folks.  It is invaluable having people on your side during this time in our lives eh!   
Thanks for all your help as usual!

Claire xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info about the consent appointment. How long after an inital consultaion will a consent appointment happen?   i just wanna get a move on with  it all lol


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
mrs r - glad you are doing well. Hope Mr R has recovered from the excess alcohol...I hope you have a good day with you mum. got on better with breathing today so that's good. Had horlicks last night and slept without getting up choking...

Claire - the ladies and especially Mrs R will keep you right, no question is stupid, we have all asked them at some point... I used to say in w/burn then livi and there is a good acupuncturist in livi if you didn't want to travel to Edinb. they are based in Bankton.

dancingqueen - yeh, as advised by MRS R, get your GP to organise your HEP B&C & HIV bloods this will save you money and just take your results to your consents visit with you.

Berry55 - Hi, really it is up to you how quickly you organise the consents visit. If you have had your initial consultation they should have discussed the dates with you...have you to have any other tests prior to starting treatment


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi snzk,

I've not had any consultaions yet, i have mine booked for september 12th as i have got 2 wait till my body gets bk 2 normal after a miscarrage. I'm just wondering as i would love  2 start tx in october but i'm wondering if that would be possible... do uknow if it would be that quick? 

Thanks berry xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Berry55 - 
We had the SA and Ovarian Tests done on the 9th July then a week later we could have had the Initial App, but we were on holiday so it was the 23rd of July we had that.  
Then on the 31st we are doing the HIV Hep B, Hep C tests done.  
Our Consents app is on the 11th of August.  We were told we can start anytime after that, depending on if it is the long or short protocol. 

Should take you too long to get started once the ball is rolling.


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi
berry55 - I had BFN on June 18th and they said i could have next attempt after I had a period and I start treatment next week. I would have said a few months for your body to recover is good but also your mind needs to recover too especially as you were at a further on stage. I don't see that you would have to wait longer unless it was your choice.
Clarie - so, not long until 11th Aug, you will be just a few days behind me, I go on the 7th.

take care.
x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Snzk- Thanks for that info. I have my 7 week scan 2 weeks ago and found out there was only a empty sac (that was growing) so this weekend i have 2 go into hospital for medicated miscarrage (pills and pessary's   ) so i have 2 wait until i have had at least 1 AF as i have to get an ovarian assessment and AHM test done.  I am currently at Edinburgh Royal for TX but waiting lists are far too long here for self funding ( looking like feb 2010 if i wait for them)  So there is no waiting list at GCRM at all?? you can just start after u have had ur initial tests and consultations?


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Mrs R Enjoy ur nice lunch with ur mum, hope u enjoy the football, do u have a season ticket, my dh has one for rangers lol

Claire i know how u feel about trecking about, im the same my acupuncture is in glasgow and so is the clinic so they are both a bit away, hoping its all going to be worth it tho. I felt at my consultation that i had to ask certain things, i came home thinking why the meds etc hadnt been properly explained, he said it was the short protocol defintly but i had to ask what meds etc so maybe they prepher to go through everything at consents day as start dates and pessaries etc havent been explained nor any information about egg collection and stuff, im such a worrier but they prob not want to give us lots of information to worry about before we need it. 

Berry im aiming for sept/oct for ivf. There is no waiting list as such but there can be few weeks between appointments. Eg I had 3 weeks to wait for the ovarian assessment/semen analysis then i think it was a week and half later for consultation then consents visit is 3 weeks after consultation and then i think you can start anytime. I think you might be able to start late october - but im really not sure about start dates as im not sure about the normal ivf process because im doing short protocol but im sure the other ladies can advise you in more detail

Who do you see on consents visit? Is it doctor nurse or receptionist?  Will they go over things like egg collection and the meds in detail and whats happening as its all a bit hazy at the moment or will all that be explained once i actually get started. Im so nervous but so excited at same time lol


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

this might be the most stupid qn ever but can u book ur consents appointment b4 u have been for ur other appointments??


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Snzk - Thats great we will be at the same stage.  Its all nerve-racking and exciting too.  
Was the acupuncturist expensive?  Thanks so much for that, might give them a try. Only 5 minutes from us.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Berry thats not a stupid question - I didnt even know there was a consents visit as i thought after consultation you could start whenever. You could maybe phone them and say that you want to start asap once you are ready to and see if they could work out the appointments just now, and just now you can see about getting the bloodwork done at gp as the was a big hold up for me as it takes about 2 weeks and i was getting impatient lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dancing Queen -  I think your right.  They said to me that they will let us know about the drugs etc at the consents appointment.  Probably so you don't go away with to much info to early.  As you can delay your consents app if your not wanting to start straight away.
I had to go to the app on my own, as hubby had to work, so was trying to remember things to tell him too. I just hate not knowing, sure we are all in the same boat.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire im the same, as its new and scary you want to know everything but the more we know the more we come home and google and just get ourselves into a tizz lol. I didnt realise there was a consents meeting and i was wondering how the meds wernt being explained etc. Good to know you can delay consents meeting but i wont change the date as im already counting down the weeks lol. I just cant wait to get started as no matter how scary it all seems theres nothing worse than not doing anything


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am trying to eat really healthy.  It's hard but am getting there. I don't want to lose any more weight, just want to be as healthy as poss.  Since i have cancer and Arthritis as it is, i want to give me the best possible chance.

Its all the waiting that is annoying eh! I am not very patient. I can safely say, after having cancer for 6 years, operations and treatment.  This is the scariest thing i have ever had to do.  Want it more than anything.


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
I agree, it is very daunting and I felt exactly the same during my first tx. The drugs etc were explained at the consents visit and I had the prostap d/r injection at the same time. Claire, I also agree, having had cancer myself, i found this to be more stressful. The acupucture is around £35 per session which lasts 1hr. I will pm you the link.
dancingqueen - the consents visit for me was dealt with by a nurse. You both have to sign the forms and they will go over your treatment program and give you a sheet to use as your tx diary.


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Argh just did a huge post and lost it    

Well I'm feeling a little more positive today, just booked a couple of days away in dundee next week for my sister, nephew and me at a hotel with a spa etc so looking forward to that.  Dh working and it's beginning of training for football season etc  .

Berry: not question is stupid, although my dh used to cringe when we went to appointments cos I would ask loads of questions,  in fact after one appointment he said Dr Guidian will never ask me if I have any questions again! 
On my first cycle i was on day 1 of AF at consents appointment and wanted to start straight away, so they got me meds from stock and started my there and then so they are really flexible and will expain everything as you go along.

Lorr:  hope acupunture is good tonight, let me know if he's as good as Pascal, trying to decide whether to wait until he gets back or do have one anyway.   Hope your asthma gets better soon.  Have phoned and left a message for councillor to get back to me so will give that a go as well.

Mrs R:  Dh and stepson are both going to football on Wednesday also  .  Believe it or not or holiday this year is a long weekend in Manchester so they can watch football!  I have family there so will spend time with them and have some more retail therapy    (no difference from cruise last year  )  Glad you had a nice time with your folks and that DH has recovered from stag weekend,   hope he wasn't suffering too much  

Claire_edin and dancingqueen hope you don't have too long to wait,  there's lots of waiting   but if the end result is what we dream of it's going to be all worth it in the end


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I emailed the gcrm to ask if i could book the appointment in advance... i'm 2 embarrassed to phone and ask cos i phoned a few time already! lol


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Berry LOL im like that, i get too embaressed with these things as if they will be saying whats she wanting now lol. I get dh to phone, he phoned quite a few times last week. The consultant just said to us phone about absoloutley anything that nothing was to big/small for them etc


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls................ 

MrsR thankyou so much for the info you where spot on, i just went onto the GCRM website (don't know why i didn't think of that before) and they do early prenancy scanning from 6-16wks for anyone who just wants reasurrance even if you have not had treatment with them.  The more detailed scans are a bit expensive but the early ones are £100 which to me is worth it to put my mind at ease, and it says you don't need referred you just call and book.  God i wish i hadn't seen that now i will be there every week........ 

And god don't mention the footy, O/H is deperate to go and see the Bhoys tonight but he doesn't want me to go (too risky he says) but doesn't want to go himself and he can't find anyone thats free to go with him so hes going to be annoying me all day now.....  

Claire in the GRI i didn't have to pay for my treatment until just before my cycle actually started, i had my treatment all booked up and i just called up with the payment the week i was going for my d/r injection so i'm sure they won't expect the payment too early.

Berry you are just like me i get so embarrassed calling up for things and i would normally just miss out on things, but then i just realised that if you don't ask you don't get, by the end of this pregnancy all my midwives & Gp's will be fed up hearing my name cause i am on the phone to them every 2 mins....... 

Tracyxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Need a bit of advice from u all please. I got a call from edinburgh clinic today saying that they would take us in october if we stay with them (kinda in shock by this as the waiting list is usually about 6 months) anyway now we r really unsure, my head says stay with GCRM as it seams like a fresh start at a new clinic. My only worry about GCRM is that because this is our 1st tx with them and i am 22 years old will they try make me go for SET?? i really dont want 2 as we have had 3 failed tx and we really want the best chance now... do u think they would understand this? Our edinburgh clinic kinda forced us into SET for our 1st TX and we were ok about it as we thought it was gonna work, but then decided it was not the way 2 go..... what do u think?

 

Thanks
Berry - confused!!!! xxxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi girls,
berry55 - I think you should call GCRM and discuss the options with them. I dont' think they can force you to a SET and really it is your decision in the end. I do know that they wouldn't do more than 2 unless you were over 40 and depending on circumstances. I have no experience of Edinb clinic but can't complain about GCRM. 

tracy  - glad to read everything is going well for you and your beanie....hope you get your scan sorted out at GCRM

dancingqueen - how are you today?

Lorna - I enjoyed acup last night. I pm'd you the gossip on donald...he is tall !!!!

take care all
xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Berry i understand how you feel as im so worried about SET as i have previously had 8 negative IUI cycles so i really want 2 embryos implanted to give me the best possible chance. They were telling me about SET at my appointment and how i have 40 per cent chance of twins so i really want to take that chance as its still 60 per cent not twins, and also they might not get me pregnant anyway. Im going to tell them that this is my last chance so i want the best possible chance. I feel uneasy though and one of my biggest worries that they try and force SET on me but he did say we could wait and see how things go but he didnt say who would have the final say - us or them. He did tell us to think things through and he could see this resulting in twins so maybe he was only advising and knew that we probarly would want 2 implanted anyway


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Berry,

I think the girls are right the clinic can tell you all the facts but they can't make you go one way or another.  They suggested to me that i do SET and i just no and that was that, i think no matter where you have your treatment you will always have the final decision.......... 

Tracyxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Afternoon ladies,

Thanks Lorr - got your message last night just before going to bed.  That rain was unbelieveable.  Think I'm going to leave acupunture until Pascal comes back as i'm away next week anyway,  but may squeeze in a sneaky one before  he gets back just to see this tall man!  

Tracey: Glad you have got the info about scans, you have to do what makes you feel most relaxed, if that means phoning the midwife or getting extra scans then all worth it.

Berry:  Making these decisions are never easy,  I think you need to weigh up all the options and go with the one that a) you feel most comfortable with and b) the one that makes it as easy as possible for you treatment wise and logistically too.  Also trust your gut feelings too.

Dancingqueen: i'm sure that GCRM will talk you through everything,  I would phone or send an e-mail to them asking about how many they would transfer.  Because I am over 40 and such an old fogey they have always transferred 3, however intially because of my amh level and the fact that I respond well to treatment they suggested 2 but as treatment progressed changed their recommendations, so what they say at the beginning is not always set in stone.  But defo get in touch to put you mind at ease as you need to be as comfortable as possible.

Hope everyone else is well
lorna
xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh dear more advise needed please.

Just had a long chat with Pat on phone, they have reviewed everything Age (ARGH it always comes back to that) AMH and my excellent response to treatment etc etc.  they suggest clexane and preslilone again from surge to prepare womb etc.  When I said I was really keen to take them to blast if and when ready she didn't seem so keen although didn't discount it said it would be on embryolists advice.  But I got the feeling it wasn't there preferred option - now I just don't know, got all this going round and not even sure if we are going to go through it again.  The embryos aren't going anywhere but my age is going up all the time.

Sorry just had to get all that off my chest.


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi lorna,
Glad you had chat with Pat but I don't know what to say....Is it because only a percentage of embryos actually survive to blast that this wouldn't be the preferred option? I guess you will know more once the embryologist has advised on this. The good thing is you have those embies waiting if you do decide to go through it again.


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

apologies in advance but this is gonna be a post & run from me 
Had a busy week but I'm off now til Tues  Heading out shortly for lunch which is why this will be short n sweet with no personals 

Did any of the new mums or preggie ladies find it a bit sore when coughing or sneezing??  .....not sure if things are stretching & when I cough or sneeze I'm jerking too much or if its cause my ovaries are still enlarged from treatment! Its not agony just uncomfortable for a few seconds!! 

I'm actually feeling a bit more energised as well this week which has been good, the afternoon tiredness seems to be improving & touch wood the nausea has gone (((I think!!))) 
As of today I've had to leave all of my 'normal' jeans behind & move into Maternity ones! My last pair of normal jeans were cutting me in two yest after sitting for a while so bring on the big elasticated ones!!!!! 

I've been having sneaky peeks online at Prams and Nursery things   ....still feel I'm a bit too early with this but I've saw a stunning pram I love!!!!!!   
Well I've babbled on enough........... I'll be back on soon to catch up properley!

Mrs r xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Mrs R Enjoy your lunch, What pram are u liking? Im not even pregnant and im having sneaky peeks lol. I want an I Candy and i also want a actual pram, probarly one of those 2/3 in 1 prams. I also want one of those matching nursery sets in white and i will have everything else in nursery pink or blue

What does taking them to blast mean? I have heard people talking about it. What does gcrm do - do they take them to blast, or 3 day or 5 day transfer  and do they embryogists make the descion or is it personal choice - i think i would probarly leave it to the professionals decide tho


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dancingqueen:  blasts are when they are just about ready to 'hatch' not sure of technical term, and ready to implant.  My personal feeling is this is around the time they embryos arrive in the womb and therefore, because of my history of no implantation feel this is something different for me to try.  But the difficulty is that it can be difficult for them to reach this stage in lab conditions but if they do they implantation rates are higher.  But your right you have to consider all options and take the advice of the professionals.

Well a very strange day for me today, I am leaving my job - YIPPEE - cannot wait for 5.30 to come.  I will have 2 weeks holidays and then start at a local nursery class, big change for me but really looking forward to the fresh start oh and all the holidays that come with it.     , so if I do decide to have FET and it's successful then that's the childcare and holidays taken care of.  

Mrs R:  hope you had a good lunch with you parents.  how was footie the other night,  my DH wasn't impressed.  We are now booked for Manchester next week -  more footie  

Lorr:  how are you, not long now til you start. is it the 7th?


Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Mrs R  I also had that although it was not sore just uncomfortable, and a wee warning, dont cough/sneez with a full bladder.... I will leave that one for you to figure out      ,         again if you worried speak to your Madwife 

Great weekend to everyone,
Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

just checking in on all you lovely ladies but you've all been quiet.....what u all up to eh?? 

well yesterday I ended up turning into a right moody cow  Just one of those days where every little thing really annoyed me & I had to have a good moan about it all......poor DH & my parents got the brunt of it all  I'm calmer & nicer today though  We went over to Mamas & Papas at the Fort today before we went to the football, getting DH interested in things which is great 

I'll put my 12wk bump pic below from last week.......


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Bev - oh the things I have to look forward to eh  weeing myself      

Lorna - You glad to have left work then?? What you doing with your 2wks off?? Going anywhere?? Good luck for starting your new job  Ended up just going to Xscape with my parents for lunch it was nice though apart from me having a face like fizz  blooming grumpy hormones....ooops!!! Football on Wed was very average, they were a good team & I think it came to early in the season for us. Fear the worst for the return leg in Moscow this wed  looks like Europa league will be our best shot!!  Todays game wasnt much better but it was a shadow team in 1st half. Made some changes in 2nd half & we got better still not good to get beat 2-1 at home though  Have a good time in Manchester, I used to luv going to games abroad & down south!!!!

Dancingqueen - I've now spotted 2 prams I like.....one is the icandy apple special edition (absolutley stunning, check it out on their website!!) and the other is Mamas & Papas Herbie (very similar to the icandy apple)!!! Even had DH pushing some prams about in the shop today  He looked well cute  These are the 3in1 type prams  Its good you're preparing well in advance luv  We saw a nice theme as well in mamas & papas that would be lovely for the nursery  With my first 2 TX's at GRI I had 2dy transfers but just the way things worked out timing wise at GCRM I had EC on a Fri and ET on the Monday so ended up with a 3dy transfer. I'd go with whatever they advise hunni 

big hello to everyone else 
Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girlies.....

Mrs R......Wow thats a crackin wee bump you've got   How you feeling these days...apart from having the tantrums  

Lorraine...Not long now till you start, can't wait to hear all about your progress, this is the one for you hunni....           

Lorna.... How you feeling hunni madeany decisions re starting again

Lisa...how's u arent you meant to be starting this month too

hi to the rest of you, just chilling tonight, was working today, so knackered. Hope your all having a great weekend 

luv sasha 

xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls............ 

Well i am feeling very  today cause all my family jetted off to spain this morning without me, i am not upset that i'm not with them because when i got my BFP that was the choice i made as the holiday was already booked and paid for so i didn't want everyone else missing out so i insisted that they all go without me, but i am feeling very lonely here myself . I just realised that this will be the longest me and o/h halve been apart in over 16yrs. I have to just keep myself positive by thinking about how peaceful it will be having the house to myself for a week, i can do what i want, eat what i want, and watch what i want........i could just be a couch potato for a week. Although i doubt it because i am already planning where to start cleaning first (lol).......... , maybe i will clean the house first then be a slob for the week.

MrsR i love your bump pic and am so jealous you are slim enough to see it, i am so (lets call it cuddly) that i will probably be about 6 months before anyone would notice mine......... . 
The prams you are looking at are lovely, but i have decided that if i make it to pram buying (fingers crossed) then i will skip the whole big pram thing this time because i barely used mine the 1st time as it was so much hassle getting them in and out of the car so i am opting straight for a newborn buggy, maybe even one of the ones that goes from being a car seat to a buggy. When do you think you will actually start picking up baby bits?

Tracyxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend, the weather was certainly much nicer.
Mrs R: you pregnant belly is fair looking swell.  Show it off proudly. How's your hormonse today? x
Couldn't wait to leave,, liked the job but the staff were ackward nutters to say the least who have a real problem with 'management', I wasn't allowed in the staff room and everything was a hassle.  And sometimes I just wanted to scream at them to get a life! Anyway new job is term time so lots of holidays and within a school so headteacher get all the headaches, should be alot less stressful.  Going to Dundee tomorrow til Wednesday  with my sister and nephew - looking forward to that just to get away. Then off to Manchester Friday til Monday for footie and to visit family, stepson taking a pal and already fed up listening to the singing etc, 4 hours in a car I may just have to give him some red apples like wicked stepmothers should    

Sasha: Not made any definate decisions yet.  Waiting for Isobel from GCRM to call (councillor) going to have a chat with her first. DH still not keen as says last was meant to be last, but I'm now not sure I can leave 5 frosties.  Can understand where he is coming from, he got really emotion last time, (which is not like him) he's really doing this for me as he has 2 older kids from 1st marriage and it's so stressful,  he's really worried about what it's doing to me as I suffered from depression 10 years ago before I met him and slightly again after caring for my mum before she died (cancer) almost 6 years ago, so  I can understand why he's worried.  So will take it step by step.


Lorr: hope you've had a nice relaxing weekend and getting ready to start next week.  

Tracey: Hope your not too lonely, we will keep you company. , enjoy the peace while you can. xx

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I arrived at the hospital on Saturday morning at 10am to find out there were no beds for me!!!   I was then seen at 12pm when i finally got my medication and started.  

We went into the hospital this morning again was there for about 1hr and was checked my doc and they said everything was fine, confirmed it was the sac and i could go home. I'm so so glad that its all over.


Berry xxxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Berry, that must have been just horrible for you, so scary        Just reading what you have had to go through is heartbreaking.  I hope you and DH are looking after each other and taking time to grieve.  Hope it gives you some closure and that you are able to move on now.  Do you know when you will be able to start tx at gcrm?
You take care  


Lorna
xxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

AW BERRY, BIG HUGS 2 U AND UR DH. I went through a very similar situation and its so horryifying and scary but all through the pain your just so sad at lossing your baby. I had a d&c but it was horrid. It started first thing in the morning when they put those tablets/pessaries in you then it most horrible pain in the world, mine was the same pain like your been ripped apart inside etc, i lay in the hospital all day untill 5pm when they took me for the operation but i had been lying rocking back and forth all day crying with the pain, the blood was the worst as no one prepared me for it, no one said these tablets will make u bleed they just said they would dilate the cervix, i got a big fright seeing it accompaned with parts of sac etc.
Take time these next few weeks to try and heal, it took me such a long time to get over what happend and its the most traumatic thing thats ever happened to me. Take care and we are here if you need us hunni xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

berry - big hugs hunni


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey ladies,
sorry for no posts....work work work....so boring...

Lorna - hope you are doing okay and have a good time away.I hope you are coping okay and manage to get to chat with Isobel soon. i can understand why DP is so worried. Like you say.. step by step..  I am fine, ready for the rollercoaster ride to start !! got acup tonight so looking forward to that.

Berry - sending you lots of    

Tracy - i hope you aren't too sad and enjoy some peace whilst the others are on holiday

Sasha- thanks for the  , keeping everything crossed ....

Dancingqueen - how are you ?

Mrs R - love the pic....hope you manage to get some comfy maternity jeans. glad to hear you are doing well.

Claire-Ed - how are you??

as usual, at work so have to go. sending you all   &  

catch up soon.


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys, doesn't half take long to read all the new posts eh!

Berry - I really feel for you girl.  I hope you can find some inner strength to get you both through this difficult time. Thinking of you honey.

Mrs R - Your tummy looks amazing.  What a lucky girl you are  

I have had a hard week tbh.  Friend just had her 13 week scan today and was round first thing this morning with the photo.  Meeting my pregnant cousin on Saturday for a catch up.  Really struggling with it all. This is our first cycle of IVF and i really don't know how to approach it. I just want to be a kid again, with no big choices to make. LOL.  Sorry for bringing the mood down guys!

Dancing Queen - How are you feeling? 

Much Love xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Aw Claire, I know exactly how your feeling, Im fed up hearing of pregnancies and new babies especially Whoops pregnancies lol. When is your Consents visit? Mine is 3 weeks and i cant wait but im really nervous about it all. Struggling with weight loss, infact im gaining rather than loosing. I have not had a period since April but for the past week i have had bad spotting, i just wish i could get a proper period then i could start the IVF in Sept but at the rate im going I dont know when i will start. My Ovarian Assessment showed lots of my polycystic cysts and a few big follies/cysts so i think they are bursting and causing the spotting but i just wish i could get peoper period so i can get on with things

Mrs R-  You are so skinny and your bump us really cute


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls.....


Berry...so sorry to hear what you have went through  take time to heal and then you both will be ready to start again  


Claire....sorry you've been down lately  it's completely understandable, I feel the same (mostly when af is about to rear her ugly head   )
It's tough seeing and hearing about pregnancies, you'll start to feel alot more positive hunni when you start tx. sending you some         vibes to keep you going in the meantime  


Snzk...Glad to hear your loving the accu these days....not long till your back on the tx rollercoaster hun          I'm sure it's your turn  


dancing queen......sending you a little af dance to get things going 
                 


Mrs R...hope your keeping well these days...still getting pampered??

lorna.....you've had a tough old time of it, so sorry to hear about the depression (but glad you won the fight )....such a horrible thing, a broken mind is a hard thing for many people to understand....i struggle to understand it with my mum sometimes. I think 5 frosties would be very hard to leave behind but you both need to make sure it's what you want to do if you go ahead and start a new round of tx.... it's a tough decision and i'm sure isobel will help you.  

nothing happening with me except my hols are nearly here   can't wait....so need them  

take care and hi to everyone else 

sasha
xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dancing Queen - Thanks for that.  I am just finding it all a little daunting now tbh.  It is hard when it is one of my best friends that is pregnant, i am happy for them, she had a mc a few months before, then lost her brother at 27 a few days after that.  So they do deserve this baby, i just can't help feeling so jealous.  Which then makes you feel awful. 
Hope you get a period soon, that must be sooo frustrating.  Good luck with loosing weight babes. x 

We have the consents appointment on Tuesday the 11th, so not long now.  On a lighter note: Mum and Dad are paying for the FULL treatment for us, which has come as a bit of a shock.  So that makes me feel so loved.  

sashabasha -  Thanks for your words.  I think you are right, once the ball is rolling i will feel better.  I hope. lol. Where are you heading off to on Holiday?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Claire_edin- i totally understand how u r feeling about ur best friend being preg. I am in the same situation too. My best friend has been ttc for almost 3 years and finally got preg at the same time as me, i was so happy and really excited about it all. But now its really hard cos when i look at her i always think 'i should have been at the same stage as you" and i feel really jealous and i wander why it had 2 happen to me. But she so deserves it and she will be a great mum but its just hard. I keep thinking to myself well i know i will get a baby 1 day, God is just making wait cos my baby is gonna be really special and thats why i need to wait for it


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Im sorry you are in the same situation.  She got pregnant on her first month ttc then mc at 5 weeks, but got pg again in the first month again.  So after over three years i am like  

I just wanted to share some info.  Because i have had to stay at home due to my illness, i got very depressed as hubby works really long hours, to support me  . The best thing i EVER did was get a kitten, (Well two now) they are amazing little things.  They have been a great distraction for me, I don't thnk i would be this sane without them.
Not that i am saying everyone should get an animal, but it really helped me when i was so low. Just looking at them now, the younger one is lying onto of the older one and they are licking each other.  No matter how crap my day has been, they just lift me up.

Might go and play with them for a bit, be grateful for what i DO have!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire That is fantastic that your parents are paying the whole thing, that must take the financial pressure of you.Im getting half mine paid which is such a big help and if it fails then we will all save back up again for another try next year but for now Im putting everything into making the first cycle a sucess. If i can get my periods on track I can re start my Acupuncture, not been for weeks as she always tries to start my period and its sore as my period isnt there because of the cysts so its pointless, i just need to wait for my body doing it naturally but I really need to start the Acupuncture soon because Im aiming for Sep/Oct cycle
Berry I know exactly how u feel, my child should be 2 and a half now and its horrible seeing kids that age knowing what I have missed out on.Theres a baby on another forum that has the same birthdate as my baby should have had so thats hard to see.I also have a newborn nefew and thats hard


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am about to start acupuncture and reflexology soon. so looking forward to that!  Try anything to see if it helps eh! 

I was thinking about calling the GCRM to find out when we would need to pay for the drugs.  I am due to start my af two days after our consents app, and if i needed to start the meds at day 1, i dont want to wait a full month.  obv if it was day 21 start we would be ok.  What do you think? think it is best just to wait and see or call them?  lol


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh thats exciting that you could be starting straight away. I would definatley give them a phone as you dont want things delayed if they need to order drugs etc. I read about one woman who started her period on consents day so they gave her meds from back up so she could get started. I am sure that after consents visit  you can start anytime so the timing might be ideal for you. Let me know what they say lol. I read somewere that they might give me a blood test on consents to see whats happening with my period and if needed they can induce a period for me so Im not going to worry anymore, i will leave it to the professionals lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just gave the GCRM a call - not much further forward really.  They wont know till the consents appointment which protocol we will be starting.  She did say that i should be able to start (If it was the day 1 start) on the 14th  but wont know for sure till the 11th.

On another note : She said i have to pay for the FULL IVF cycle including the drugs at the consents appointment. Which i didn't think was the case.  So thats that!

Feeling nervous now..lol.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I thought at the initial consultation you would be told what protocol u would be on. I know i will be on the short protocol as i have done it twice at Edinburgh and both times i have had a good response..... we just need to get DH swimmers up 2 scratch!   I have my consents appointment on the 14th of september, so i am hoping that they will let me start with my October AF which will be about the 5th... i think.... 

Claire - i did acupuncture on my 1st tx and my FET it was not for me. I have started Reflexology and i am really enjoying it, DH is loving it too! lol


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

MrsR have you had a scan done at the GCRM, and if so what was it like?. I am still deciding whether to have a 10wk scan done privately but the GCRM charge £100 and Babyscanning in Glasgow charge £90, although i would probably feel safer having it done at the GCRM with professionals who know what their doing some people have said that when you get it done in a hospital the scanners arn't as good and i might get a clearer picture if i go to a scanning centre, what do you think?

Thanks
Tracyxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Guys 
Sorry it's been a while since I've posted but have been following your news.

Berry- So sorry to hear what you and DH are going through  

Mrs R- lovely bump you have there   Glad it's going well

Sasha-   

Claire- ed- Great your parents are helping out   Now you and dh just need to focus on yourselves and tx.

Tracy- your news is fab and good luck with whatever you decide to do with the scan  

Lorna-     

Snzk- everything crossed for the next round -ding ding  
Well as for me -I'm looking for a bit of advice. The holidays have been a bit of a blur- can't believe we're back to school after next week. 
We have been back in touch with the ACU and are on the list for ICSI in September. I am having an ovarian reserve assessment done before we start as I didn't respond to well in our first cycle. Not sure what the results will show. The thing is after Norman (our natural bfp) dh is convinced we'll do it ourselves and don't need IVF. I unfortunately  am not so positive  I would love to conceive naturally again but we tried for 3 yers before Norman and I'm not getting any younger. on the other hand icsi was hard on us last time and I could see it far enough if we could do it ourselves.
Any advice or thoughts welcome. 
Just seem to be all over the shop just now. 

Kate


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Good luck for tomorrow Lorr, hope it goes well.  How was acupunture this week.

Kate:  Working in a school do you get time off ok, I'm due to start at a new nursery within a school next week as a senior and not sure what to expect.  Worked within day nurseries uptil now and was not included in ratio's so was much easier.

Things finally came to a head last night when I came back from dundee and DH decided to work late then go straight to a football meeting.  I had went and bought steaks etc as I'd been away.  I know it's his way of dealing with it all, but I was left sitting with his mum and kids (19 and 15) until he decided to appear at 10pm!!!!!!  was so angry couldn't even speak to him, he knows when I'm quiet that's a REALLY bad sign. Anyway think I finally got through to him and he's feeling really bad and apologetic - long story short if I want to go for FET than just to say when I'm ready.

Mrs r: How's the maternity shopping going?
We're off to Manchester tomorrow for the football - can't wait. 2 15yr old football mad boys in back of car for 4/5 hr journey, with 44 yr child driving encouring them     - oh joy must remember my ear plugs  

Berry55 and Claire:  I paid for treatment at time of consents and they order the drugs that day, the drug company phone for payment within the next day or so, or depending when the drugs are needed for.  they take payment over the phone and send the drugs to GCRM. But as said before my first treatment they gave me enough from stock as my af was on day of consents then replenished their stock when mine arrived.

Tracy:  good luck with the scan picture.

lorna
xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Berry Why did you think the Acupuncture was not for you? Im wondering whether to go back or not. It has helped my migraines and i feel better generally but I think it might have messed up my cycle so Im not sure if it could have a negative effect on the IVF

Lorna Hope u have a nice time in Manchester

Tracey GCRM told me that their scanning machine is State of the Art  and has all the mod cons and its used quite a lot for pregnancy scans. When I had my ovarian assessment everything was a lot clearer than what it is usually with the NHS scan machines. My SIL had a scan at Babybond and that was clear but she was 25 weeks or something. I would prob have my scan at gcrm first especially since theres so much infertilty, I think the staff would be nicer and more apprechiative of scanning  a pregnancy wheras going to a scanning centre they see it everyday and your just another name on the list, but gcrm know how hard it was to acheive this pregnancy etc. This probarly dosent make sense, I know what Im meaning In my head but not wording it very well lol


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Dancingqueen you hit the nail right on the head, as you said most people going to babybond know everything with their baby is ok and just want the extra scan to get a 3d/4d dvd, extra pictures, or a sexing scan but i want my scan to reasure me that bubs is still growing properly and is ok, so i need someone who will be a bit more sensitive to the situation so i think i am leaning more towards going to the GCRM as you said they are used to dealing with ladies going throught treatment.

O/H is still away on holiday until Sunday but when he gets back im going to give them a phone and see when they can fit me in 

Thanks for your help
Tracyxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girlies,


SNZK.... Any updates hun?? hope your doing ok, been thinking about u  

Fredlet.... Hiya hunni, glad to see u back  so your looking for advice whether to go au natural or up the tx route again.....it's a toughy..... there is every chance you could fall again on your own...but (always a but   ) from my personal experience, i would consider the tx route coz I had 2 natural pregnancies last yr,a year on this month and we're still awaiting the infamous BFP  
Age would be a factor in it too as you said and if I was younger i would definately give the natural route a go for a while .... well thats probably not helped you at all   but hope you and dh come to the right decision for you both soon  

Tracy....goodluck for your scan   sounds very exciting, bet you cant wait for o/h to come back home.  

Lorna...hope your wkend is better than u expect...and ALL the boys behave themselves (big boys included   )  

Berry...i loved reflexology....soooooooo relaxing and well i got my 2nd bfp after my first session...whether that had anything to do with it...who knows....perhaps i should try it again   going to give the reiki a go when i come back my hols. Won't be long for your tx hunni...perhaps we will be   buddies (unless of course NHS move my date again   ) 

Mrs R....hope your doing ok  and enjoying the elastic waistbands   been lovely the past few days...hope you've been enjoying it  

Claire...I'm off to turkey for my hols...yearly visit...love it. I've normally had another hol by now so i'm desperate for some R&R in the sun   hope your feeling more   now  

hi to everyone else 

xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

What does reflexology do for Infertilty and IVF? Im wondering if i should give it a go along with acupuncture or ditch the acupuncture altogether. If im starting Sept/Oct them in leaving it a bit tight

Tracey Hope u get a scan quite quickly, let us know how it goes


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi girls,

well, thats us on the rollercoaster ride again. Had the prostap injection this morning, felt dizzy as before but didnt totally faint so that was a surprise... DP has accepted to work overtime this weekend...haha...I guess he knows the moods are just round the corner...
Just waiting on the   to arrive now. 

Sasha - i'm doing fine thanks...hope you are getting excited about your holiday, will do you the world of good. 

Lorna - all okay today, dizzy but no fainting. Acupuncture was good but he has a different way and I can't wait for Pascal to get back from France. !! donald flicks then wiggles the needles which I find really sore...he says he has to make sure I can feel it....and yes, I can bloody feel it....SORE.... lol... I actually bled from my arm and leg last week, he said that was because of the full moon...!!!!! I laughed and didn't ask what he was meaning...lol    So, how are you? I hope DH is behaving himself this week. Did you manage to have a chat with Isobel yet??

Tracy - how has your week been without O/H - I hope you have been taking it easy

Claire - how are you? that is good your parents are paying for your treatment. that will be a great weight off your mind. You can now focus on your tx without also worrying about finances.

Berry - how are you and DH? I hope you are both okay.  

Kate - thanks for the support, I can understand how you are feeling, maybe it would be easier to decide if you had timescale in mind and if you didn't have a natural BFP by that time -  go for another tx.  I know that would be my choice but my age is against me. 

Dancingqueen - how are you, any sign of   yet? I have acupuncture and it is good. I am terrified of needles so have surprised everyone that i've been going for 6wks now. I have never had reflexology but Berry had reflexology and might be able to give you some tips.

Mrs  R - how are you? hope you are enjoying clothes shopping and got something comfy....

well, I am sure I will be   when this prostap kicks in so you have been warned....haha.... take care all. x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello everyone 

I've had a really busy week at work this week so 1st chance I've had to get on here  I'm now off til wed so cant complain!!!  Its our 8yr wedd anniv on Monday so we're planning a nice weekend together.
Feeling quite well & I must be expanding as a work colleague asked if I was preggers the other day 

what u all up to this weekend girls??

dancingqueen - I had acupuncture with my 3rd cycle & that was the one that worked, dont know if it was coincidence or not!! Never had refelxology before.

sasha - how are you luv? the elasticated waistbands are a godsend although I have to confess my PJ's are the comfiest item of clothing I have  when you off to Turkey??

lorna - have a fab time in manchester, you do some cheering for me!!  

Kate - its such a personal thing hunni only you & DH can really decided but despite the stress & emotions of TX if I were in your shoes I'd prob opt for the ICSI route, good luck with whatever you decide 

Tracy - I had a 6wk & 7wk scan at GCRM, they were lovely when doing the scans explaining everything but because bubs was soooo small there wasnt much to see. The scanner they use is meant to be top notch though so I'm sure you'll not be disappointed. Let me know what u decide. How u been feeling?

claire - we paid for TX at the consenst appt but you pay the drug company direct over the phone a few dys later. Def give the acuouncture a go, I think it really helped us this time 

Lorr - so glad you're on the road again!  Hope the prostap treats you nicely  Good luck for this cycle hunni 

off to eat some lunch, luv n hugs girls
Mrs R xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

snzk Thats fab that you are starting again, really hope ur BFP is just round the corner. I had a week of heavy spotting but no flow so really not sure whats going on. I think it was just the cysts bursting. When I had my ovarian scan last month I had though i had had a period the week before but they told me that it wasnt a period then either so it must just have been a cyst or something bursting as well. My Acupuncture is the same which is the main reason I have not been back the past 2 months - its sore lol. I also get them put in then wiggled and omg the pain, its like waiting for an electric shock or something. Its to get the blood moving for my period but know i know it wont get it moving as its the cysts blocking them


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Well its been a while.

The twins a boy and a girl were born 9 weeks early in November 08, they were only lb 15oz when then were born, we were in the Scbu for a month but were home before Christmas.

We raised over £2500 for the Neonatal unit at Ninewells hospital from their Christening.

They are both doing really well adn I tell people that they will be having two birthdays this year the one they were born on and the date they were due.

Anyway enough about my two, Mrs R I am so please for you, you were so nice to me when I began my treatment and also so supportive when it worked first time which I know can sometimes cause a bit of pain for some people,so I hope you are keeping well and loving every minute of the pregnancy.

Maizie x


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello
Just a quick one today as I have a mountain of cleaning to do. 
Mrs R- good to hear you're blooming  

Sasha- How are you? What's happening with tx any further forward??

SNZK- hope tx is going OK   for you

Dancing queen - sounds awful- hope af arrives soon. Try and stay positive.

Maisie- Congrats on your arrivals

Hi to everyone else- will do a better one next time.

Thanks for your thoughts and advice- I am having my ovarian reserve tested next week which should give us some more info and help us decide whether to go down the tx route again or try ourselves.
I have signed up to do a charity firewalk- I figure if I can do that I can manage another cycle of ICSI  
Dh and I have also decided to emigrate to NZ at the end of the year so we'll have plenty to keep us going for a while. 
Take care and hope you had a good weekend
     
Kate


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Just back from my hols today, so will do a proper pst tomo

Starting i think 23rd of this month, will phone the clinic tomo as af started on holiday and couldnt phone them

Mrs R, loving the pic!!!! 

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

berry55 - I am trying reflexology soon, can't wait to start. Cause i have RA i have sore feet, so might just ask for a foot massage.  ha ha. 

lornam41 - Thanks for that!  Yeah it is hard first time around to know what to expect and how to act.  Hubby works so hard and sooo long hours (it's his own business) and he is finding it a bit upsetting, as he is not at every appointment with me.  I understand that needs musts, but he feels that he wants to be there every step of the way. 

sashabasha - Thats great, i have never been to turkey, hope you have a great time, some relaxation eh! 

Dancing Queen - Poor you, hope your periods get their act together soon babes!

I have the consents appointment tomorrow lunchtime, and i am a bit nervous tbh.  After 3 and a half years of trying, once it starts it seems to move pretty fast eh! I have had so much medication in my life and most of them haven't seemed to work well, or gave me massive side effects.  So i am worrying that it could happen this time.

Does anyone know if at the GCRM, they sedate you or knock you out, for egg collection? Or is everyone different?  

Hope everyone is well 

Claire xxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hey girlies.....

lisa....lovely to have you back onboard  hope your holiday was great  how exciting for you to be starting in less than 2 wks eh loads of         for you...this will be your turn for that BFP  

Snzk.... how you coping hunni?? can't beleive your on the rollercoaster again so quickly....time seems to have flown past. loadsa              for you too  

claire.... Reflexology is fab...it's like having a foot massage anyway, you'll love it   goodluck too hunni for tomorrow  

Mrs R...how's you hunni?? how did the wedding anniversary go.... u both do something nice  

Fredlet..... OMG how lucky are you both to be moving to new zealand.....so wish it was me (sometimes)   nothing happening with me at all re tx, apparently the waiting list is getting longer and my waiting time too...might be Oct but defo wont hold my breath   wrote the clinic a letter but surprise surprise still waiting on a reply  

Maizie...congrats on you arrivals...hope your all well. Any chance of a wee pic 

not much to report from me, hols 2 wks today   can't wait soooooooo need it.

hi to all 

xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

had a lovely weekend, lots of shopping & eating out 
its our wedd anniv today so think I may be out for dinner as well tonight 

lisa - cant wait to hear all about your hols & wow so close to getting started again!!!!  

fredlet - hope the testing goes well hunni & helps you decide  The lady who does my acupuncture done a fire walk a few wks ago for charity,she loved it!!! Goodluck!!! Wow New Zealand ....that'll be fab mrs!!! have you got relations over there??

maizie - so glad all is well with you & the twins  Bet they are thriving now & the months have flown by! Belated Congrats hunni  thanks as well for your kind words  I'm doing good luv & enjoying being preg 

claire - good luck for the consents tomorrow, they'll explain everything to you. For EC at GCRM its classed as sedation but it might as well have been a general anaesthetic as I honestly remember & felt nothing, you'll be fine hunni 

sasha - remind me again where you're off to on your hols!! Wedd anniv is today but I decided we should celebrate all weekend so been out & about lots, going out for dinner later as well but not sure where yet

how is everyone else?? 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

MrsR happy anniversary, i hope you have a lovely day today.............. 

Lisa its lovely to have you back, i hope you had a great holiday and feel relaxed & recharged ready to start again......... 

Sasha where abouts in Turkey are you going?, i have always fancied it because the weather always looks so good but i wouldn't even have a clue where to start, although a few people have said for our first time we should try marmaris .

Well my impatience got the better of me, we havn't seen beanie now since 6+5wks so we just couldn't wait for our 12wk scan at the end of the month so i just phoned up and booked a private scan but i was totally amazed at how busy they where. I already have my date for my 12wk NHS scan on the 25th so i really wanted one for this week as there is no point of having 2 scans only a week apart at 11 & 12wks but the GCRM said they couldn't fit me in until next Thursday when i am 11wks so i had to phone up a few of the private scanning centres and again none of them had anything before the weekend but then the last one i called (Babybond in Glasgow) said if i didn't mind going in late they could fit me onto the end of the list on Thursday night. It actually worked out good for me because i am exactly 10wks on Thursday so they said from 10wks they could offer me a Dating Scan instead of just the normal early pregnancy scan, she said they are both the same price but i will get a lot more information about growth & development with the dating scan so thats good.

Can't wait now, only 3 days to go......... 

Tracyxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi girls,
Tracy:  hope the scan goes well on Thursday, it will be lovely to get a dated scan  .
Mrs R: happy anniversary, hope all three of you had a lovely day.  
Lorr: How are you doing, hope your coping with tx,   this is the tx for you.
Claire: good luck with consents appointment,sure it will go well.   
have also tried reflexology and really enjoyed it but was told that it wasn't recommended during treatment so went for acupunture instead, might do both next time , in for a penny eh?
Fredlet: New Zealand wow, what are you planning to do over there? 
Lisa: hope you had a lovely holiday and are nice and relaxed for starting next treatment.   it's your time.

Had a great time in Manchester, busy but not hectic, went shopping with Aunt and cousin on Sat then had a lovely liquid lunch, mmm.
The boys enjoyed their football so all good.  DH and me seem to be getting on better too. 
This will make you laugh: was rushing about at last minute as usual on Friday, got to barrier in car park and ticket wouldn't work, realised after calling for help that I had forgotten to pay!  then went back up to pay, put ticket in machine started putting money in, couldn't understand why money was sticking,  I was putting in ticket slot   .  so put money in right bit ticket pushed out some of the money.  By this time a long que had formed. Next women put in her ticket it came back out then machine wouldn't accept hers, so had to call for help again.  Made some excuse asked if she minded if I just went and I ran away   . the wee man at ticket barrier was laughing and telling me not to go back.  How embarrassed was I, can't even blame the drugs just now.  God what hope does the kids I look after have.    
Anyway hope that cheered you all up.

take care
lorna 
xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Just back from the clinic, picked up the injections, so all ready to go now, roll on 22nd!! 

Tracy, good luck for your scan on Thurs!! Cant wait to see the pics!!

Sasha, thank you holiday was fab just wht we needed!! getting the ics developed so will pop a couple up, done snorkelling which was so good, was scared though  also doen a safari thing which was really good, ended up boogie boarding but everytime i went out through the waes they pulled my bottoms down  so gave up on that, took a liking to the rum, although it gives one BAD hangover!!  have a fab time on your holiday!!! it will be so hot!! Hope the clinic get back to you.

Mrs R, happy anniversery!! Did you go out for a meal? Its our anniversery next month, im really hoping that we can get to our fav resteraunt, although i wont be drinking 

Fredlet, good luck with New Zealand, do you know people out there? 

Lorna,    at your carpark story!! I would od the exact same thing!! Thank you, i really hope it is too

Maizie, so good to hear from you!! Congrats!!

SNZK, how are you? How is tx going? 

hello to everyone, hope you are all ok, im trying to get sorted out post holiday with the house, back to work tomo, not lookign forward to it at all!! 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry i've not been posting very much recently... trying my best to keep calm.... it was not working until sunday and then something just clicked in my head, i had a good chat with DH and we r gonna just do our best to carry on trying and cope with it all. The main thing is we have eachother.  

Dancing queen - sorry for the late reply. Acupuncture just didn't seam 2 have any effect on me, i did cycle well when i did it but i thought i would do anyway.  It just seamed to stress me out going to the place, traffic & parking. Things like that. But now for reflexology i have a Lady who comes to my house... so its great! and i almost fall asleep when she does it its so relaxing. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry for the lack of posts.. ,my head is all a bit fuzzy. 

Berry xxxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the advice.

Had our consents appointment today at the GCRM.  Loads to take in eh!?

We are on the long protocol, i am due af on friday, so hopefully on the 3rd of Sept will be my day 21 for the Prostap, then the fun can really start eh!

Woop woop!!

Came home and started gutting the house out, mum said your nesting instinct is kicking already. lol

Need to get so many things organized, feel better now that i have a plan though!

Hope everyone else is having a good day! 

xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Claire: glad you now feel you have a plan of action, hope you managed to get your questions answered.  But at least you know what tx route and able to plan around the dates better.  Hope all goes well for you and   it's a well deserved success.  

Berry: That's great you are feeling more positive, it does take time and it sounds like you and DH are taking good care of each other.  

Lorr: did you have acupuncture tonight? How are you bearing up now you are back on the tx rollercoaster.  
Is it next wk Pascal is back?

Hope everyone else is doing well.
Going into meet some of my new colleagues tomorrow, let's hope I don't embarrass myself  


Lorna
xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hiya,
hope everyone is doing well.

Lorna...had acupuncture tonight and found it unbearable at times. I actually cried at one point. Pascal is back next week. Donald was really good, he reckons because of the prostap, I am much more sensitive. Shame, I actually shouted at him.... I am a total wreck, hot flushes, headache and so cranky.... DP so happy to go back to work today and I only had the jag on friday !!!!... How are you??

hope you get on okay tomorrow...I am sure you will.


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lorr: sorry to hear your not feeling great, read alot about postrap - thankfully not had to endure that.  sending you lots of          .  Any time you need a rant we're here for you.
take care

lorna 
xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello everyone 

we had a lovely meal on Monday night, went to the restaurant called Palaminos within the Equestrian centre near us, they've really made it such a lovely place & the food in there is just gorgeous!!!!! Lvely night 

Lorr - sorry you & prostap arent seeing eye to eye  hormones eh  hopefully once your on the stimms you'll be feeling more 'normal'......keep smiling & thinking it'll all be worth it 

Lorna - good luck meeting your new work colleagues today  I'm sure you'll get on jst grand with them  Manchester sounded fab, buy anything nice? were you at the trafford centre?  shame the bhoys didnt win though  You're wee parking fiasco had me  

Claire - thats fab you've had your appt!!! Who did you see at GCRM? They're all so lovely. Hope that your AF shows on time so you can keep to the dates you've got in mind

lisa - collecting ur drugs is a big milestone luv!!! It means its all getting closer  sounds like your hols were fabbie, you done loads eh! So you've got a wee fondness for the old rum now  What restaurant do you & your DH like going to? How many years u been married?

Tracy - thats good you eventually found somewhere to scan you, must be a lot of preggie ladies about!! Even better that they'll do a dating scan for you....good luck & I cant wait to hear all about it & of course see a wee pic  

were is everyone else hiding?? 

well better go get my backside in gear working 12-6 today 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, sound slike you had a fab day!! we hav been married for coming up for 5 years, the restaraunt we love closed a couple of years ago as they were building flats where the place was so they moved out of town, but they are reopening back at the place they used to be and it looks nearly finished, its a greek/med place the food is amazing . Its called Byzantium

snzk,   hope you feel better today 

Im so nervous about this go as its our last free go and dont know if dh wants to go through another cycle if this one fails 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well, am back from being AWOL for such a long time – sorry – will take me a wee while to catch up to speed about where you are all about.

Mrs R – sounds like your doing great hun.

As for me, started down regging last Wednesday and have got down regged scan on Wednesday 26th.  Cant believe its been 6 months already since my last one.

Started acupuncture this time again.  Did it the first one so thought would go back.

Will get time to read back what you have all been up to and no doubt al be back on here with all my questions!LOL.

Take care.  Speak soon Love axx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck Aiky!!! roll on 26th!!!! 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Lornam41 - Thanks for that, yeah it feels good to know what's happening. Just looking forward to starting.
Trying to eat better too, not that i eat crap anyway really.  But every little helps eh!

Mrs R - Yeah i am so pleased i know what the plan is.  We seen Kate the nurse, seen Marco last time round.  They are all so lovely there.  My AF is always on time, so this will probably be the first time i am late eh!! LOL.  Glad you had a nice anniversary!!  

snzk - Awww that sucks, hope you are feeling ok.  Poor you!!! x

Looking forward to the Scotland game tonight, so that will hopefully help me relax..(we maybe not the way that we are playing>LOL)

Hope everyone is doing well today!!

xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yey  AF just made an appearance early So 1st of September for my Prostap injection.  Can't wait now!  

I have NEVER been early in my life, mental!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh good luck Claire, so excited for u
I have consents day in 2 weeks so im hoping they will induce my period, if so we could be cycling around same time. Really need to get on my diet but im always feeling lousy lol. Start back Acupuncture on Fri so hope to get a few sessions in before the ivf


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dancing Queen - Thats great  Not long now then  Hopefully they will sort your period out for you.  I am lucky mine are regular, but must be really tough for you.  Sorry you are always feel lousy  that isn't good. 

I am just about to call the acupuncturist to sort out dates for the IVF cycles. It is all so exciting and scary!!!

With the food thing, i always used to have a great day eating brilliant food, then the next few days eating crap.  Instead i try to eat one good thing a day and take it from there.  Hope you feel better soon either way babes!

xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks its just that lousy PMT way, just hope my body sorts itself out as im so excited about this ivf, really dont want things getting postponed

What folic acid is everyne taking? Is it regular folic acid? Pregnacare or a cheaper version? I mostly took pregnacare on my IUI's but didnt get pregnant anyway so wondering if i should take normal folic acid and just eat healthily with veg/fruit


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Dancingqueen- i took every vit under the sun suring lal my 3 tx and spent a fortune! I'm still at square one!   So now i have just started to take regular folic acid, just tesco brand. 

How is everyone doing? I'm so annoyed tonight, just found out that my inlaws r not coming home from Italy for a long long time (usually i would be extremely happy about this but it is gonna clash with our tx and DH was hoping to get some time off during tx so he is not so stressed out.... now thats outs the window!! dont know what we r gonna do now  ) Has anybody noticed any effects of stress on DH sperm results? We noticed last year when we had come bk from holiday that DH sperm count was up 2million and that is the highest it has ever been.... usually the count is always about 0.8 million. I'm so trying to think of what we can do 2 boost it... hmmm.... anybody?   we have tried all vits... nothing works....

Berry xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls......... 

Well i had my scan on Thursday night and it was lovely, but a mistake on their system meant i wasn't on the list. They said it was ok and i would still be fitted on the end but i felt that my scan was very rushed as i only got 10 mins scanning time, but i got to see my little bean again so that was lovely.

Beanie has really grown and was bouncing about so much it was hard for them to get a good picture, she took the CRL measurements 3 times then asked for my dates and said i would be better waiting for my dating scan next week because my dates made me exactly 10wks but the scanner was saying i was 11+4wks, i told her that was virtually impossible as my last period was the 4/6, so she said in her opinion the baby does look big and she would have said it was over 11wks but she said i should just wait until my next scan on the 25th to be sure.

Tracyxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry it's been so long since my last post.  I've been a really crap FF since Kieran was born, bearing in mine how supported you all were when I was going through treatment, etc.  I will make more of an effort to keep in touch regularly.  I'll need to do a big catch up read soon.

Kieran will be 9 weeks old this week and I haven't a clue where the time has gone.  He's thriving and his colic seems to be settling a bit.  He wakes up full of smiles (not that they last long when he realises he's hungry) and he's like that til teatime when he gets a bit grumpy.  He's a joy and a treasure and I remind myself each day how lucky we are to have him.  

Mrs R - glad to hear you're keeping well and all is progressing nicely.  I remember the pains well.  Every couple of weeks I'd have stretching pains just to keep my on my toes - sometimes when I coughed/sneezed and sometimes just getting up and down from the chair.  They only lasted a day or so each time though.    

Tracy - great pic of the scan.  Hope you're keeping well too.  It's lovely that you and Mrs R are quite near each other timewise.  

Aiky - got everything crossed for you again hun.  I had accupuncture that last time too.  Don't know if that's what helped but it certainly did no harm and helped me stay calm.  

Maizie - so pleased the twins are doing well, they must be a real handful but double the joy.  

Hi to everyone else and I'll try to get back on soon.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

quickly popping in......

Tracy so glad that all was well with bubba at the scan, roll on the 25th eh  

lil - luvly to hear from you hunni, glad I'm not the only one with strethcy pulling pains & weird niggles  You'll need to post a pic of Kieran, bet he's a wee stunner 

berry - my Dh took wellman tabs, not sure if they helped or not. Get him to relax as much as poss. Good luck hunni

dancingqueen - I've been taking Sanatoegn Mum to be tabs for years, they contain folic acid

claire - not long til 1st sept  Kate at GCRM done my ET so she's def one of my faves at the clinic 

aiky -  great you've started again, good luck for your scan hunni

lisa - everythings crossed for you sweetheart!!!   

ciao for now folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys,  

Went to acupuncture yesterday morning.  First time with this lady and i am not sure if i liked it/her or not.

The first thing she said after i filled in the form, was do you not think you are a bit young for IVF? She kept saying this, even when i spoke about my chemo etc....

Then she said, well at least the NHS wouldnt be daft enough to pay for you at that age... you must be going private... I lied as i felt bad and said no we are on the NHS.


I kind of felt like it was a bit of an ambush.

Not sure if i should go back as i didn't feel to comfortable, but she is miles closer than anywhere else.

Just about to watch the Andy Murray final, so excited about that!  

Hope everyone is doing well this weekend!


xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Claire:  If your not comfortable with her then I would be tempted not to go to her, her comments were very off   and not what you need during treatment.  I go to a lovely french guy Pascal da silva, he practices in both stirling and Edinburgh (royal mile) not sure if the areas suit you or not.  If you google his name you'll find his website.  Hope you find someone.

Mrs R: How ru keeping, sounds like your wee one is growing well with your stretching pains etc.  it's still amazes me how the body adapts and changes through pregnancy - ah mother nature.  

Tracy:  Glad the scan went well - short but sweet - the pic is lovely, sounds like a wee livewire in there.  

Lorr: how ru doing, have you moved onto stimms yet?  

Lil41:  looking after a 9 week old must keep you busy   so don't worry about not being around.  Nice to hear from  you though. x 

Aiky:  Good luck for 26th  

How is everyone else??
xx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

We've all been awful quiet lately- hope we've just been having too much fun to post. 

Aikey and Lisa- good luck hope this is your times    

Claire- she sounded terrible- i wouldn't go back. The lady I go to in Perth is lovely and DH is going to Pascal.

Dancing Queen- can't really advise on vits but we have decided to try the zita west stuff this time round- it just arrived today. Our acupuncture lady recommended them. O also got the relaxion CD so will give that a whirl too  

Tracy and Mrs R- how's it going??

Sasha- Hi hun  

We are hopefully starting again in September I had a blood test to check ovarian reserve on monday - we have an appointment on the 2nd Sept to see if they'll do anything different this time. I'm back at work this week and looking forward to getting back into routine the only downside is that one of my colleagues is expecting( great for her) and she is due the week before we would have been. I can't help eying up her bump and wishing I had one too. 

Oh will try the cd , vits, acupuncture and bms and hopefully it will be our turn soon

   for us 

Kate


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey girls,
sorry for lack of posts, don't know where the days go...hope everyone is doing okay.

Claire - I really would really find another acupuncturist. I go to Pascal & so does DP. He is fab.

Dancing Queen - DP is taking vitamin C & Zinc tabs along with herbal tabs provided by acupuncturist. Haven't tried anything else. I am taking folic acid only. 

Kate - hope all goes to plan for you to start in Sept. I understand the work issue, it is hard eh. I also bought the Zita West cd and can confirm if did relax me, so much so that I haven't got to listen to the end of the 'pre transfer' part yet !!!!... Will need to listen to it before I'm so tired....lol

Lorna - how are you doing?

Mrs R - how's the bump coming along? Hope you are keeping well.

Sasha - holiday is just round the corner, hope you have a fab time.

Lisa - how are you doing?

Lil - great to hear Kieran is coming on great. Hope you are keeping well.

Tracy  - gr8 the scan went okay and roll on the next one.

well, hi to everyone I've missed. It is a ridiculous hour of the morning and I'm just about to wake the dogs up to go walkies....Dp has just left for work. Was at clinic yesterday for baseline scan & bloods. Home with drugs but have to go back for another scan before starting stimms. AF has been here since 10th and still here. Endo needs to be bit thinner before starting but apart from that all is okay. Still crabby but managing to cope better this time. 

take care all and catch up soon.x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls......... 

I'm sorry for my lack of personals but i have been so tired lately i havn't had the time or energy to get much done, i'm hoping it will ease off when i reach the 2nd trimester.  Well i havnt been doing much, my d/d went back to school this week so i've been trying to get back into my old routine again but getting up at 7am again is just making me even more tired during the day and i'm finding now that i can't make it through the day without having a little 30 min nap in the afternoon.  I can't wait for my scan & booking appointment on Tuesday, i think when i get my official EDD it will finally sink in that its all real  .

I havn't looked at any baby stuff yet but i do know that i don't want a big pram as they are a waste of money unless you are a walker (which i'm not) so it will be a buggy for me all the way.  But yesterday i went shopping and passed a lady with what looked like a really nice lightweight buggy so i though i would jot down the name for future reference and OMG   i looked it up last night and it was £600 just for the buggy!!, i think i will need to take out a bank loan before i go shopping (lol). I'm glad now my due date will be either Feb or March that way i can get most of my bits and pieces in the January sales  .

Well im totally embarrest to admit that at 11 1/2wks i have had to give in and buy a pair of maternity jeans as i am just about squeezing into my old jeans but they are not comfortable at all, i'm just hoping its baby bump and not all the extra biscuits ive been eating  

Tracyxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello everyone 

wow its been a manic week, work can really interupt shopping, lunches etc    
I'm now off til Wed morn so looking forward to a few dys of relaxation   
Was at midwife yest & all appears to be fine,so far so good    

Today I'm out for lunch with my M&D and then heading food shopping, I know how to live eh. 
Cant wait for the weekend, a few dys of quality time with DH sounds perfecto 
Football tomorrow and I'm hoping sunday we can look at some nursery stuff and new cars for me   

We've only got next week to get through before we head off on our wee holiday down south, all change as I'm so used to going abroad on hols but not complaining as I'm so chuffed to be preggers 
Hope the weather will be nice for us   

what you all up to this weekend 

Tracy - only a few more dys til your scan & appt   U must be nervous & excited eh? What buggy you looking at that was £600? The pram/stroller I like is £834  so glad our parents are wanting to help out with things. Dont worry about being in mat jeans, I should really have been wearing mine from about 10wks, I bought them but was too scared to wear them until after the 12wk scan incase I jinxed anything (how daft is that ) needless to say they were on me straight after the scan  I think I'm looking quite big for 16wks

lorr - i'm doing well thanks  when you back for your next scan? hope that lining is thinner & you can start stimms real soon 

fredlet - its not going to be long before you'll be starting again. Hope the appt on 2nd is of benefit & you'll have new plan of action for next cycle

lorna - hows things luv?? 

claire - I'd def be looking elsewhere for acupuncture, she sounds like a right belter  You need to be stress free & relaxed, no point in paying her cash if she alone is stressing you out

Aiky - its almost your scan time, good luck for Wed

have a good weekend ladies
Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hi girls.... just done a huge post and lost it all  

so here goes .... little shorter one  

Snzk....hope your doing ok hunni and the endo thins for starting those stims. wow what strange times you are awake at   when my hubby is earlies i find it hard to sleep coz he's so loud  

Mrs R....glad your blooming and all went well with your midwife appt   you defo are the lady the loves to do lunch   good for you, i'd being doing the exact same given half a chance  

aiky...goodluck for wednesday hun....this one has to be your time, well overdue hunni       

lorna...how's you these days

lil....glad all is well with you and sounds like your taking to motherhood like a duck to water  

tracy....scan pic looks fab, goodluck with the mat shopping  

claire....your accupuncturist sounds like a right  i'd have poked her with her needles for her cheek   please change, she is meant to relax you  

fredlet... wont be long til you start again   goodluck hunni for your appt. Totally understand the work situation, i often find myslef looking elsewhere when the 2 girls in my work are in and talking about how wonderful it is to be preggers .... green eyed monster is just awful  


lil...glad you and keiran are well, lovely to hear from you xx

hi to anyone i missed 

Not much happening with me on the fertility side (as usual) havent heard anything from the hospital, and not holding my breath waiting either. They have'nt even had the decency to reply to my letter..makes me wonder if i should even bother starting tx with them or forget all about it.

Anyhow on a happier note i'm off to my fav holiday spot (icmeler, Turkey) on monday   my mum will be just about to land as she went this morn, so i'm off down to my dads to keep an eye on him, then later today i'll take him to his respite care. He's ok about going in, he was scared about going through to my sisters incase he took unwell, so he's got someone in there 24hr if he feels at all unwell and he has loads of visitors going to see him, so he wont be lonely   Anyhow it gives my mum a well deserved break from caring for him and my gran (and me too).

might get back on before my hols, if not goodluck to all particularly lorriane coz she's start he 2ww whilst i'm away  

xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

not posted for a while but have been lurking in the background.

Mrs R: glad you have a few days off, then off on your holibags, lucky you. hope the sun shines. 
How's the bump coming on.

Lorr: Hope your next scan goes well and you are able to start stimming.   this is your time. 

Sasha: Have a lovely holiday in Turkey, My sil goes there every year and she loves it also. she was there a few weeks ago and says it was roasting.   
Hope there's a letter waiting for you when you get back, it's frustrating not knowing whats happening and when you can't get answers. 

Tracy: All sounding good that your wee bean is growing well, hopefully will settle down soon 

Fredlet: September not far away, good luck 

Sorry I've probably missed loads but hi to you all  

Me: Got appointment on Monday with Isabel at GCRM, once I've been there will try and plan what to do next.
Started new job last Monday and got so much going on in my head and was soooo tired last week but couldn't sleep. Think I'll also phone and make an acupunture appointment cos can feel myself getting really stressed with new job and thinking how will I fit in FET,do I tell - do I not tell I have no idea if my new colleagues will be supportive or not. going    trying to figure it all out.

Not sure if any of you ladies have seen this link or not but I have signed the petition. I found it on another thread.
http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FertilityAware/

anyway enjoy the rest of your weekend

Lorna
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Am back.!!!!

My god what a fortnight I have put in.  Started 2 weeks past Saturday when I ended up at our local Hospital with a wheezing attack.  Got put on steroids for a week.  That cleared up, then got struck down with sinusitis – my god – I have never had it before but by gum it was agony.  Ended up on a weeks worth of antibiotics.  Just back at work today so its been some 2 weeks.  It is so weird that every time I went for acupuncture, the day after it was when I was not well.

Got my scan on Wednesday so see if I am down enough, so heres hoping.

Hope you are all fine and will come back on soon to catch up.

Love axxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey ladies,
very quiet on here .....
aikybeats - sorry to hear you've not been the best, one thing after another eh.

Lorna - hope you managed to get back to see Pascal. I'm glad he is back !!! How was your visit to Isobel?  i hope it has helped you.

Sasha - hope you are having a fab holiday !!!

Tracy - sounds like everything coming along nicely for you. Hope you are keeping well.

Kate - hope being back at work isn't so bad for you. Not long until your appointment now.

Claire - did you manage to find another acupuncturist? 

Dancingqueen - how are you ?

Mrs  R - sounds like you are having a good old time off work. Good for you...hope you and bump & Mr R and doing fine.

So, the latest, had baseline scan & bloods at GCRM this morning and 1st menopur injection so thats it started !!!! Go back 3rd sept for baseline & bloods.

take care all.


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi,
i have just received a call from Pat, I have to go back to GCRM at 7.30 tomorrow for another prostap injection. Apparently because I had it on the 7th, it will run out on the 4th sept and this will be my 9th day on stimms. they said it is too risky and prefer me to have the prostap again to be safe otherwise my hormones may not do what they want them to. Anyone experienced this?


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

snzk they did think the same thing was going to happen to me but i just narrowly missed having to get the 2nd jab so it must be quite a common thing.... 

Aiky im sorry you've had a rough 2 weeks but its great to have you back....... 

MrsR how are you doing?

Well my dating/nuchal scan today was fantastic and everything was perfect but i went in 11+6wks pregnant and came out 13wks exactly so that was the quickest week in history  so my EDD is now 3/3/10.

She said everything looked fine with my nuchal scan results but they have to wait on my bloods comng back before they can give me an exact result. I couldn't believe how much bubs had grown in 2 weeks, at one point we did get a good shot of between the legs and im sure there was nothing there so im still convinced its a girl were having but when the sonographer was talking she refered to bubs as "HE" so i don't know if that was just a figure of speech, so we will have to wait and see!!

Tracyxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

very quick post from me as football is jst starting  

hope you are all doing well, I'll be back with better personals later this week before we go on our wee break away.

Heres a wee pic of my bump last weekend at 16w2d 










tracy - thats fab scan went well & even better you're further on than you thought  are u having a 2owk scan too?

snzk - replied on other thread same thing happened with me & I had extra prostap jab, think its common so dont worry. so glad you're on the road again!!!

aiky - hope you're feeling better & you got on well today with the scan

lorna - have you had your appt with GCRM? Are u enjoying the new job? hope you've made some more acupuncture appts to de-stress 

sasha - you'll be sunning yourself missy!!! have a great holiday

bye for now
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

Mrs R - WOW look at you !!! bump coming along nicely. Hope you enjoy your break away. Thanks for the feedback, Fiona explained that they have to give me the prostap again to ensure my FSH levels remain the same and if we waited until next week, it may have already changed. So, jag in the ass this morning.... 

Tracy - great news on your scan. hope he/she is coming along nicely. thanks for your feedback.

take care all. xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all just a quick one from me - sooo very tired this working is no fun  .
New job going well, all girls seems really nice and have loads to keep me occupied but once I have everything the way I want it hopefully it will be even better,  hoping for less stress.
Haven't got round to more acupuncture but must try and get that organised soon.  Had appointment with councillor on Monday was really helpful and have another appointment in a few weeks.  90% sure we will be going again and having one last go next month, Isabel convinced me that work will still be there after treatment etc and not to feel guilty about taking time out when I need it.

Mrs R:  Bump looking great, can't believe your nearly half way there.  Enjoy your holiday hope the weather is good to you.  Won't mention footie last night 

Lorr:    everything goes well for you - it has to be your time this time.  xx

Tracy:  Good news on your scan and that your further one than first thought, did you get pics this time?

Hope everyone else is good, looking forward to hearing everyone's news soon.

xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lorna- u will b having tx in september or october? maybe we will b cycle buddies!?!?!


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Berry: will prob be sept what about you


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

lorna- i hope mine will b october. i've got tests, consultation and conesnts on the 9th, 12th & 14th of september. so i hope that all goes well. well  we will b close  xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi 

Lorna, - glad you found your meeting with Isobel helpful and she is right, work will still be there. I am glad you are both considering another go...has to be the one. You should call pascal...a wee hour on that bench with the heat lamp will help you get a good sleep.   

Berry - not long until your consultations etc. the time will be here before you know it.

I had the 2nd prostap injection yesterday, was murder driving out of glasgow with a dead leg !!!.. lol . So I am on day 3 of stimms and go back for scan/bloods 3rd sept. Trying to remain positive. 

take care all and have a good weekend.


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hiya

Sorry, first time I've managed to get on a computer.  My home one has a virus so away getting fixed.

On Wednesday, I was down regged enough, so started stimms on Thursday. 6mg twice a day.  Back to Hospital this Thursday to see what lining at.

Mrs R - for some reason I cant seem to see your scan picture.  Where is it??

Will catch up with you all.

Have a nice weekend./  Love axxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Aikybeats
Thats great you started stimms yesterday, i started on wednesday....    its our time this time.
take care.xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello girls

just catching up quickly with you all cos we're away on Monday morning 
well I'm now 17w2d  Was working yest & then went food shopping only to find I'd swollen ankles last night    Having a lie in this morning, still in bed typing this  I'm off out on a hen doo later on, I'm being a lightweight & only going for the afternoon & evening & not the full weekend  Dont think me & wee bumper could handle the pace 

snzk - how you getting on with the stimms? what ones you using? By time I get back on here you might've had EC & poss ET so I'm sending you tons & tons of ,   &  
Good luck to you!!!!!

Aiky - hello luvvie, hope your home PC gets fixed soon. I feel like I'm missing a limb if the laptop isnt working   Its lovely to read that you've started again, hunni you might even have had EC as well before I'm next back on so good luck with all your stimms & scans. You know how much I want you to achieve your dream, I'm 1million % behind you sending you luv, positivity & prayers!!!!! 
My 12wk scan pic is on page 6 of this thread & I'll put my 20wk one on after 16th sept

berry - how you feeling about starting? It'll be October before you know it!

lorna - glad you're settling into the new job so easily. You'll have everything tickety boo soon. I hope you find that extra 10% certainty & def go for another shot next month, I honestly never thought I'd be in my situation so please dont give up. This will be you soon  Thats good you're getting on well at the counselling appts  She is right.....achieving your dream & putting yourself 1st has got to be your priority, work will always be there but you need to grab your TX time with both hands  Footie wise.....yeah prob best not to mention  I couldve   that Eduardo for the blatant cheating!!!!!!

tracy - how you doing luv? which maternity unit you going to be attending? Are you keeping ok? I'm on countdown mode til my 20wk scan 

sasha - bet you're having a ball in that glorious turkish sunshine  

claire - how you doing? have you got a new acupuncture clinic yet?

Kate & Dancing Queen......how are you lovley ladies 
Kate good luck for your appt on wed 

well folks thats all from me for a wee while, see you all when I get back, I'll miss u
Mrs R  
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Mrs R,

I'm feeling great about starting. I cant wait until i get going again, just feeling a  bit nervous about the tests and hoping that everything goes according to plan. I have always been on the short protocal, so i hope that i will b again as i like the quick process. What were u on? enjoy ur hen partry!!! xxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All

Mrs R- Glad all is going well. Enjoy your hen night and break. Can't wait to see the next scan  

Aiky and SNZK- everything crossed that stimms go well    

Sasha- soak up a bit of sun for me  

Lorna and Berry - hope all app and tests go OK. Hopefully we'll be all go around the same time. Cant wait to find out what they have to say on Tuesday.

Hi to everyone else- hope its all good  

Take care
  
Kate


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

berry - GCRM developed a specific protocol for me cos I have endometriosis. I was on Zoladex for 4mths before TX which means I was in a menopausal state for that time to keep my endo at bay. I was then given 1mth prostap to completely down reg me before starting stimms. It was worth the extra waiting around & delay to starting as we got our BFP  Glad you're feeling excited, keep that PMA going, you'll be fine 

kate - I'll be thinking of you on tues


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Hope you are all well.  
I had decided to give the woman at the acupuncturist another try.  I struggle with arthrits to drive sometimes.  So really wanted to get someone as local as possible.  She was much better the second time round, still don't feel the love for her. So gonna have another look.

We are looking at going away around Nov/Dec for a weekend.  Just a city break somewhere.  Thought it would be good to have something to look forward to incase the procedure doesn't work.  Hope it helps.

Mrs R - Your bump looks amazing, my friend is 16 weeks 2 days now and she doesnt have a bump at all, and is really thin like you.  it is mad that we can all be so different.

I am having my Prostap injection on Tuesday so am excited.  Where do they inject you? or do i not want to know? LOL

Am sorting out my house to make room for a potential baba, so me and hubby are doing this all weekend.  (Would rather be at the football tho, but needs must..lol)


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

claire_edin- where abouts do u live? i used to go 2 accupuncture at napiers at hamilton place in edinburgh. I also have a reflexoligist who is very very good she does home visits. I still use her and i will be during my treatment. (this is providing u live in edinburgh, i'm sure we have spoke b4) Can i ask why u decided to go 2 GCRM rather than ERI? just wondering as we have now decided to do this too. ERI was gonna let us jump the waitng list as we told them we were gonna change clinic. I actually think that is very unfair thet they were gonna do that... i wonder how many ppl they do that for and thats why tx is always put bk for other ppl. Good luck with everything xxxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Berry,

I stay in Livingston at the moment, i don't mind traveling to Edinburgh really.  Just not ideal.

We chose the GCRM as the ERI said they wouldn't even give us a consultation (Beyond all the initial tests) until we had been trying for 36 months. Which was a few months ago.  We not have a consultation at the end of September, they said after that, we would be to self fund about 4-6 months after that.  So we decided to just go to the GCRM.  But am still going to the consultation appointment to get on the NHS waiting list.

I am going to a reflexologist on Monday so looking forward to that. First timer!! 

Thats great that they jumped you ahead of the cue  But yeah seems a weird way to do it eh?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

claire edin- we decided not to go with eri and go with GCRM for a little change. I have heard so much good things about GCRM. I did like ERI the staff r all really nice. Just been put off a bit with they way they treated me with my mc... left left me almost 3 weeks with it still in and did not try to fit me in to have it removed... it was very horrible emotionally. But onwards and upwards now. Also ERI did not try much with us. I'm 22 years old with no fertility probelms... all they kept saying to me is 'ur prefect, ur a great responder, u have fantastic quality eggs' blah blah blah so they would not try anything else.... i kept saying that even though everything is 'prefect' it is still not working... so what can we do or change and they said nothing. I do think Dr Thong wanted me to stay with the clinic as every time we did a cycle we got a BFP clinically.... but always ended very quick.... so it would mean we were good for his statistic's.... makes me think. Just hope that GCRM r gonna be better with me. xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats sounds awful. I am so sorry you went through that and they were not helpful.  I have every faith that the GCRM will be miles better.  Yeah i would think along the lines that you did, with regards to your consultants stats.  Which is a shame.

What stage are you at now? Are you nearly ready to start?

Fingers crossed this time will work for you! xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

claire- i am just waiting for september to hurry up and come! lol on the 9th,12th and 14th i have fertility assement, consulation and then consents. I hope 2 start tx in october, so i really hope everything goes to plan. Reason i have had 2 wait is that i needed to have 1 af b4 i could do the fertility assesment so that my hormone levels would b bk 2 normal or the results would not b accurate. So my AF will b due at start of sept (if ERI would have seen me quicker for mc then i would have started tests about 1 month sooner and start tx in september.... but no no no) Just hope that everything will go to plan and DH and i r hoping to plan a wee holiday on 17th of september just b4 tx so we can be nice and relaxed. 

Just bk from cinema, went 2 see funny people, it was NOT that funny lol xxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
berry - glad you are organising a break before starting your tx. I can't comment on ERI and despite my 1st cycle being a BFN, I am still back at GCRM for my 2nd cycle. I had lots of tests etc with the NHS before they said they wouldn't treat me and am so glad I found GCRM. Although it is costing again...it will be worth it.  

Claire-Edin - sorry to hear about your acupuncture issue. do you know where Blackness is  It isn't that far from Livi and the guy I see does home visits or you can go to him. I'll pm you the website to have a look. good luck for your prostap on tuesday. You will get in the ass I'm afraid. I had it twice this time. Had to go back on thursday and I decided to drive but got the jag in the left cheek....the clutch was a nightmare driving home...had a dead leg...lol    

Kate - hope you are well. I'm doing okay but the 2nd prostap has made me feel a bit different this time round. More   than before. I will have to call the clinic on monday, they have me down for 8day baseline on the 3rd but actually 8days will be the 2nd so just need to double check if they want to change the appointment or not. Good luck for this week.

Mrs R - hope you enjoy your few days away. I am on the same protocol as last time. Taking menopur. Only difference so far is the need for a 2nd prostap injection. Thanks for the good wishes...really   this is our time.

Dancing Queen - how are you

take care all


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi ladies, I have not had internet acess for the past few weeks.
I was at GCRM on Mon and I got talked through everything and got my bloods taken. Tues they phoned and said they would induce my period so I went in on Fri and I take the tablets untill 6/9/09, period should be due on 8/9th and Im booked for scans/blood/1st injection on 11 Sept. I also started Metformin on Wed but no side effects yet so not sure if its working lol.

I wont embarress myself with personals as I have missed so much but I was able to catch some of it on my mobile from time to time but kept missing pages etc


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dancing Queen - Wow thats great.  We will be staring together.  I have my Prostap tomorrow and should have my period a few days later.  so exciting!  How are you feeling about starting?  I feel nervous but excited.  Just keep hoping it works.

Snzk - Yeah Blackness isnt to far from us. Easier to get to than centre of Edin these days.  The ass eh?  Excellent!! lol. I have had a few Steroid injections in the bum.lol. ill be a pro. haha.  I am lucky i have an automatic car then.... dead leg and driving isnt good. lol

I feel like my af is about to start soon.  Hopefully still a few days away.  Do you know how long after prostap your period usually comes? does it delay it? I was gonna call them, but trying to hold of till tomorrow..lol.

xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

claire edin- whats a prostap??


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire It is getting exciting now. I am scared but terrified lol but I just need to get started as theres nothing worse than doing nothing. Do you have an idea when you will start stims? Or does it just depend on your period etc? I take my period inducing tablets untill Sunday then period is estimated to be next Tues/Wed so all going well i can start stims. Im getting so excited about it, i just wish I could fast forward to October and know if its 
Positive or not lol


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Berry prostap is what GCRM use to D/R you its a one off jag

Claire Bleed usually 5-10 days after jag they say if no bleed after 12 days to call them good luck

snz how you doing? Loads of luck that this your time honey   

Dancingqueen hope the witch arrives soon for you  

whippet x


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
what a wet and miserable day. Just had a good feed at Fratellis in Falkirk for mum's b/day. was really nice. DP was nightshift last night so was still a bit groggy...now crashed out on the sofa giving it big ZZZ's....

Claire - Edin - I have Pm'd you the website for Pascal. Many FF have been to him and haven't heard a bad experience yet...apart from me and the spider !!!...lol    I bled 13days after prostap injection on my 1st cycle, but this cycle has been different. Prostap on the 7th Aug, bled from 10th until 15th then it stopped, bled again 22nd until 24th then started stimms on the 26th. I guess everyone is difference and they won't start you on stimms until the lining is thin enough.

Dancing queen - glad things are moving on for you now. Prostap is the down regulation injection. I know it is everything from terrifying to exciting but try and concentrate on it at each stage. There are so many hurdles I know I found & still find it easier to stay positive by dealing with the specific stage I am at at the moment.    

Whippet...hey there.. thanks, I am doing fine. keeping the     this time is ours. Just had lunch with mum so that was nice. it's her b/day today. How is margaret keeping?? I had to get the prostap twice this time. go back on friday for baseline, meant to be 3rd but Pat said due to me being back and forth during my last cycle, they would do 10day baseline & bloods instead of 8. Roll on Friday !!!! 

take care all.


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dancing Queen - Yeah i feel the same.  Wish it was next month and with a positive result..LOL.
Yeah it depends on when i get my period, although i am begging it to not come to soon.  I have started getting pre period cramps. Don't want to have to abandon this cycle at the first hurdle.  I am due on Sunday so hopefully shouldn't be too long till we start the stims.  

whippet -  Thanks so much for that.  I am scared that it will come to early.. Would be just typical.

Snzk - Thanks so much for the PM.  I will contact him tomorrow and see if i can get in to see him.  Hopefully they will clear up my worries at the clinic tomorrow.  So when are you in for EC?  How are you feeling? xx

Just had my first reflexology session, was awesome.  Dunno if it will do anything positive for the treatment, but i enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lorr:  Hi you seem to be doing really well,  Good luck on Friday, hopefully it won't be too long until EC, keeping everything crossed for you       . Fratellis is good eh, I love their prawn starter the one with tomato and garlic mmmmm.
Going to give Pascal a call this week and make an appointment for next week.  Have missed my wee relaxing hr there.

Claire_edin: Pascal is definately worth trying he is lovely, never thought having needles stuck all over me would be relaxing but it is.  I also love reflexology wonder if anyone does acupunture and reflexology at same time   would take a week to get off couch after that lol.  Good luck for tomorrow. xxx

DancingQueen: good luck also, when is your appointment?  I agree with snk about concentrating on each step and congratulating yourself on getting passed each one, but everyone is different and finds their own coping strategies.   

Whippet & Berry55: how's things with you both? 

Not much happening here, just work work work - only this week to go then long weekend,  then countdown to October holiday


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi
lorna - Pm'd you... Lunch was fantastico !!!.. 

Claire_edin - hope you managed to get to talk to Pascal. I go to see him at 3pm today, can't wait, feeling really uptight so hoping to relax and have a sleep !!...lol  - what was reflexology like?? I've never tried it...

Berry55 - how are you ? looking forward to your consultations then your weekend away. 

Aikybeats - how are you with the stimms?? I'm on day 7 now and feeling really uptight. had a panic this morning, DP cut his finger on the solution bottle, blood everywhere so that was me ready to faint before he was ready with the needle...lol 

Dancingqueen - how are you feeling today? Not long to go for you now.

Sasha & Mrs R - hope you are both enjoying your holiday !!!

Kate - how are you? are you ready to start tx this month?? 

take care all and catch up later


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

lornam41 - 

Yeah it is a bizarre concept, Acupuncture. OMG Acupuncture and reflexology combined would be awesome... maybe through a full body massage in there too... (now i am being greedy..lol)

SNZK - According to the website, there is clinics in Stirling and centre of Edin  Which is ashame.  Reflexology was mental.  It wasn't 100% relaxing for me anyway.  And sometimes it did hurt a wee bit, but mostly was a really good experience.  She could tell things about me that i hadn't told her, and she wouldn't have guessed. WEIRD!!  Hope you feel better after today. xx

Just had my Prostap injection   Feels weird now, thinking it won't be long.


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi girls 

Do you mind if i join you? I am a host surrogate looking for people to share my thoughts, neurosis etc with as i go through this. 

I live in the North of Scotland but my IPs are near Glasgow and we are using the GCRM for treatment. We have had one failed FET and are now heading towards a fresh transfer in Oct. Get my Prostap on the 11th.

I just felt like i was kinda on my own during the last transfer as no one i know has been through IVF and as much as my DH and IPs were there all the way it would be nice to speak to ladies who are going through the same thing at the same time. I have support on the COTS board but we are all at different stages. 

I hope its okay that i join yous but if you would rather i stuck to the surro board thats no problem - dont want you to feel like you have to say yes.


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi
claire-ed - yeh, it does state on the website Edinb & Stirling but he does do house visits too, either to his house or yours. Maybe still worth you giving him a call. haha, yeh, sore   with prostap, hope you are okay with it. I needed it twice this time !!!!

maymcg - welcome to the thread. many of us are at GCRM.  

acupuncture was really good today. having a bath with lavender shortly then to bed. looking forward to an early night.

take care all.
xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

SNZK - Hey i think i might call him then, my head is up my back side at the moment. lol.

Well only after a few hours of having the Prostap injection and i feel dreadful    Hot flushes isn't even the word.  I am usually a very cold person and usually love any heat... But this takes the biscuit.  Anyone else felt like that?  Can't believe how early it happened.

maymcg - Hi, Welcome to the board.  Of course you can join in.  How are you feeling about starting your new cycle? x


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All

Just a quick one before I'm off to bed.

Claire-ed- prostap inj sounds fairly full on- hope it gets easier from here  

Maymcg- welcome aboard. Glad that people like you are doing what your doing. We're here for you  

SNZK-   thanks for being so supportive hope all is going well for you

Well had our review appointment today- was worried sick. Ovarian reserve has come back OK -phew didn't need more issues. We start later this month with a slightly higher dose of stims than last time - should be a sept/october cycle. A different doctor this time and she gave us the time we needed to ask all of our stupid questions. Oh well here goes nothing    

Take care all of you and will be in touch properly soon
    for us
Kate


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

May Welcome to the board, I am at same clinic and hopefully starting next Fri
Fredlet Thats great everything came back normal, hopefully the higher dose of stims will do the trick

Well Im getting excited, I have started having period cramps/sore boobs, Im glad as I was worrying the Nothestone wasnt working. I up my Metformin to 2 tablets tomorrow and  I have my Acupuncture on Thursday, might see my baby nefew tomorrow for some positive thinking lol. I ordered an IVF relaxation cd but its not arrived yet


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
yes, I know...it is another ridiculous hour of the morning and I am yet again in the wide awake club   !!!! I remember being like this last time too !!!!. dogs not interested in getting up for an early morning walk so here I am tapping away.......  

dancingqueen - all go for you now. did you order the Zita West cd?? I have it and it is good. My advice is just don't go to listen to it when you are too tired.....for days I only managed 10mins before falling asleep....lol

Kate - that's fab news about your review. i'm so releaved for you that your tests were good. that's a good positive for you to focus on. won't be long now until you start again....    

Claire-Edin - good old prostap.!!!...yeh, the flushes are a normal side effect. I was the same, it also gave me headaches as well as affecting my mood. DP would sing this song to me....with his own added words..... 
'your hold but your cold' 'your right & i'm wrong' 'your up then your down' and so on...... haha....
Hope it doesn't get to you too much. you'll be stimming before you know it.... 

Aikybeats - my cycle buddy.... hope you are doing okay during stimms. when is your b/s 

maymcg - not long until 11th. Hope you are doing okay - the support on this thread is gr8, lots of different experiences and there for each other regardless of how difficult the situation is.
  
right, I am going to try and go back to sleep. DP has now left for work.....

take care all.


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Snzk - I just didn't expect it to happen quiet so quickly..lol.  Silly me eh?! hehe

Aaww sorry that you are up so early  Hopefully you are still getting a decent sleep.

Dancing Queen - thats great babes. So excited for you!  I got a IVF CD too and it is brilliant. 

Fredlet - Good luck with this month babes. xxx

I am feeling a bit better just now.  But was a bit surprised how quickly it set in.  Am excited tho, as it means something is happening

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

sorry but this is a bit of a stress me post... i will defo be on later for personals. 

My AF HAS STILL NOT ARRIVED!!!!!! I am kinda expecting it to come between the 1st-5th as i dont really know what 2 expect after a m/c. The thing that is stressing me out is that i have a fertility assesment at GCRM on the 9th of september. So that includes Bloods and a Vag scan... so if i am bleeding do u think they will still do the tests? and if my AF has still not came by then will that mean the test results will b all muddeld up? Ohhhhh i feel so stressed about this!!! Help!!!!!  

Berry xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls........ 

May welcome to the board, you are in exactly the right place.  All the girls on here are fantastic when it comes to support and as some of the other girls said many of them are at the GCRM cycling now so you can all help support each other.

Well i am feeling great today, up until yesterday i was feeling like i was in limbo as far as care was concerned as apart from my scan i still hadn't had any appointments with anyone so it didn't feel real, but yesterday i had my booking appointment so got to meet my named midwife who was lovely and i also met my obstetrician but he said he doesn't see why i was under obstetrician led care as he knows i have had IVF in the past but my pg this time was natural so he has put me back onto midwife led care but he says he will see me again at 36wks just to make sure my high blood doesn't rear its ugly head again.  But it was great as i had all my bloods done so just have to wait on the results and they have booked me to have extra bloods done routinely to keep an eye on my hypothyroidism and they gave me my next antenatal appointment in 3 weeks to go in and be measured and to hear the babys heartbeat & also my 20wk anomaly scan appointment so i really feel that i am in the system now and am being looked after .

I'm sorry for the lack of personnals but i have been so tired lately that i'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone but i hope you girls are all doing great.

MrsR when is your 20wk scan, it can't be far away now?

Tracyxx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks girls Xx  

I will get the hang of personals but i am rubbish with names lol

Claire ed - with my first prostap i had heart palpitations on the way home from getting it done! It works quick, the palps only lasted a few days and then i was fine. 

Dancing queen - will you get prostap next Friday? If so yey we will be the same except i dont know what happens with yous cos IM is stimming at the same time as i am thickening so our transfer would be around w/c 1st Oct all being well as i had to go on an extra week of progynova the last time and even then endo thickness was still only 6.4mm.

snzk - i hope you got back to sleep 

I'm looking forward to getting going again, first cycle was BFN and IM only had one embie in freezer so we were looking at another 6 month quarantine but have applied to HFEA to get a change in license for us so we can do a fresh transfer this time. 

Berry - i would try to relax (easier said than done i know), you know what the witch is like - always likes to keep you guessing at the most important times. I would phone GCRM and see what they say re - appt, they are so nice nothing seems to much for them you dont want to have to end up paying for 2 appts.  

Tracey - I suffer from hypothyroidism too and once its under control its usually quite easy to maintain. I always just had my bloods done every trimester and a growth scan done at 32 weeks to check that babe isnt too big or too small due to the thyroxine levels.

 to you all


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

does any1 know what the scan if for at GCRM? is it 2 see if cysts or blocked tubes? or is it for a follice count?


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi   ...didn't get back to sleep but still wide awake !!!

Berry  - if you are still waiting on AF, they normally do baseline scan after AF arrives to check the thickness of your endo.  before they start stimms. I've had scans when still bleeding slightly so don't worry about that. Hope this helps.

maymcg - I also have palpitations with the prostap but actually put it down to my asthma so maybe it wasn't that after all. !! Hope everything goes well for you all. 

Tracey - glad you are now being taken care of.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey girls,

i phoned GCRM, its fine to have a scan when AF is here. I have had scans b4 when i was bleeding but this was when i was @ edinburgh clinic. I just was worried incase they needed to scan me at a certin time of my cycle in order to see something.. i feeli like i'm on my 1st ICSI not 4th lol xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

maymcg - Aaww thats a shame. Its mental how quickly it sets in eh. 

I have Thyroid Cancer and am worried about what will happen when i get pregnant, with regards to my bloods and levels. Was told i would be monitored more than normal, which i suppose is a good thing.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Snzk Are you not sleeping good these days? I had a terrible sleep last night, I lay awake untill after 3am then I was wakening up a few times an hour with nausaos then heartburn etc, think it might be the Metformin kicking in and I did have a Lion bar and cup of tea watching big brother so prob messed up my blood sugars further lol, also had fritters from the chippy then a late ish dinner so at least now I know what I can tolerate, also feeling bloated and PMT with the Nothestone. Not sure what brand the cd is as I got DH to order it from his mums internet when ours was down, I told him to google IVF companion or something.

Berry Try not to worry, easier said than done. Im terrible, at the moment my worry is all the tablets im on, that they wont work lol

May I should be starting my first injection next Friday. Im on Short Protocol so wont be down regging. At the moment Im on tablets to induce a period - all going well AF should arrive next Tues. I think egg tranfer for me would be around end of Sept although this is my 1st so not too sure how long it will take. Is it hard getting you and the IM at the same stage at same time?

Tracey Your scan picture is great, cant believe you are so far along already


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope your all fine.

SNZK – I am on day 7 of stimming as well.  I am back tomorrow to see what size the lining is at.  I am not holding my breath that I will be up enough yet because I am only on 12mg of progynova a day and all the other times, I have had to go up to 18mg a day to get my lining up.  I am feeling not too bad, just really tired.  Been going to my acupuncture every week so that’s helping.  I don’t normally stress out until my 2WW and that’s when I start to go to pot and especially after it when I have normally missed.  When are you up for your scan?


Maumcg – welcome to the board

Mrs R – how you doing hun.

Sorry again for short post but am at work cos my computer at home still not sorted.

Will let you know how get on at scan tomorrow.

Hi everyone else.

Speak soon. Love axxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi,
aikybeats - i was meant to go for a scan today, then it got changed to tomorrow, then Pat changed it again to Friday. Last cycle I was in lots and kept coming home to stimm another day and another so she said with my history, they would wait and do the b/s on the 10th day of stimms so that is Friday. Downside is DP can't get off work on friday, so might ask my mum to chum me along. Wouldn't want to be alone should the news be that their are no follies. !!! I'm not too stressed but just feeling uneasy. Trying to keep really positive...  Good luck to you for tomorrow.    

Dancingqueen - I am normally an early riser but it has been getting earlier and earlier lately. I had such sound sleep after acupuncture but probably went to bed too early !!! Usually I get up and my dogs are keen to go walkies but not this morning...one was huffing and puffing at the noise I was making...lol  Hope you dont' wake every night feeling sick, maybe if you passed on the fritters that might help...lol... 

Claire_Ed - is your cancer clear ? that's such worry itself. I had melanoma but thankfully it is clear now. That is good they are going to monitor you closely.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

SNZK Good idea about taking your mum along, I do that quiet often with my appointments and it saves DH taking time off, Im actually taking mine along next week to get showen the injections as i couldnt give them myself lol. Yes I have been eating healthy enough but we were away a wee run in the car yeserday and got them. I have acupuncture tomorrow so hopefully good nights sleep then, although im super tired tonight


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
dancingqueen - yeh, she is fine about coming with me. Likewise, i cannot self inject. DP has been doing them but yesterday & today my GP did them for me. Was a bit of a hassle getting the appointments but he even came in on his day off to do to today !!! Hopefully after my b/s tomorrow i'll only have to stim a few more days...thinking EC will be the 09/09/09... how weird is that !!!!lol
good for you with your fritters....I know at the moment the chippy is smelling delicious but I've not ventured in yet !!!!  

hope everyone else is okay.... catch up later.


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Was just sitting thinking about all the appointments and time IVF takes up.
How are you guys doing it?  I mean because i have been ill for years, i work from home.  I can relatively easily sneak out for appointments etc (Arthritis permitting) How are you finding it if you are working?  Is it hard? 

Snzk - That is great that your mum is going with you. Think i might take my mum too. I wouldnt be injecting myself, DH would be, but still nice to have someone else there to remember all the stuff they tell you eh.  WOW 09/09/09 that is great. Fingers crossed for you honey.

Yeah my cancer is technically under control.  I still have it in my body tho, and need to go for reg check ups.  But will never have the "all clear"


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Quickie from me - back from Hospital - my lining is up enough - at 8.8mm so thats great news.

ET will be either Tuesday or Wednesday.  Embryologist phoning me Monday to tell me how the thaw is going.  Will keep you informed. Test date will be approx 26th September.

My god - cant believe how quick this time has been.

Hope you are all well.

Speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Alkybeats - That is fab!!! Really exciting.  How are you feeling? Looks like i will be in on Tuesday for the first of the daily injections.  Fingers crossed babes!!!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Aiky that is really fantastic news and really fast, i will be praying that your dream will finally come true on the 26th    

Tracyxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi 

aiky ..... that is fab news       ....     

claire - 5 sleeps til tuesday...won't be long in coming round ....  

xx be in touch after b/s in the morning....

take care all.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Aichy You must be really excited, fingers crossed xx
Claire Did ur period come, not long till tues, we can be cycle buddies if i get started on friday lol

OMG its getting exciting for us all, heres hoping we can all share our special news on christmas day lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

No AF hasn't come yet, due on Saturday (Probably at 3pm when i am standing at Hampden..lol).  Been having very sore pre af pains so thats great 

Spoke to the clinic and they have provisionally booked me in for Tuesday morning as i am always regular.

I am excited but nervous.  

Dancing Queen - thats so exciting that you will be starting soon too babes.  How you feeling?

Snzk - How are you feeling today?

xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
hope you are all okay. just a quicky to catch up....
scan okay, follies measuring 11 to 16. expecting to stimm over the weekend and back on monday. Home with HCG incase bloods say something else. Happy to be getting to the next stage.
back at work so catch up later today.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

snzk Oh you must be so excited, your nearly there now. Fantastic news, keep us updated

I cant wait to get started, only 2 more days of tablets then my period should arrive day or 2 later. Claire hope your period arrives on time but hopefully it comes on sat night, Hampden is a nightmare lol

Does anyone know how many days is the norm to stim for? Instead of Day 8 scan they said i will be Day 6 scan incase i overstim, but im wondering if they will expect me to ready or if i will be stimming afterwards. I will be on 225 menopor which seems high


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
just had the call from Colette, so stimming over the weekend then in for scan on Monday morning, with EC to be wednesday. I am so glad there were follies, it is always such an emotional day when you don't know if you will get passed the current stage. I'm excited... 

dancingqueen, i'm sure you are getting excited and it really will be upon you before you know it. I guess they want to check you on day 6 as a precaution incase you have over stimmulated, I am on 225 menopur and this is my 10th day stimming, today was first scan since started stimming. I was back and forth during 1st cycle so I suppose they new my body would take longer to react.  

Claire - fingers crossed AF arrives before Hampden... 

Aiky... hope you are doing okay. Be     for your frosties....


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Snzk - You must be so excited honey! I have no idea how i am going to feel at the stage you are at, still learning it all.  So pleased for you. 

Dancing Queen - WOW not long now hun.  it is so exciting eh.  Scared about starting the stimms tho, but hopefully it will all be worth it eh?! 

Sitting here watching Andy Murray as DH is asleep upstairs for a "nap"... think i will be going to bed as he wakes up. lol.


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Evening ladies, 

Lorr:   Well done, thanks for pm, how many follies were there the sizes are very promising,       you have some lovely eggs in there. will be thinking about you on wednesday.    

Dancingqueen: Hope your af comes soon and when you want it     It will defo be here before Scotland scores  .
Everyones different for stimming but they generally say between 8 - 12 days.  6 days will be a baseline just to make sure.  As SNK says if you need to have another tx, which you wont. they use it as a guide.  I usually respond within 8 - 9 days.

Mrs R: Hope the holidays going well,  

Aikybeats: Goodluck for tues / wed     

Hope everyone else is well off to watch BB final - how sad.

xxx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

hi girls

Just a quickie to say i havent forgotten about you and glad to hear all the positive news.

Will be back later I'm on laptop and i hate it. Going to try and lay my living room carpet today.

May
Xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry i have been such a rubbish FF!!!!! I have had such a busy few weeks with work and other things. We booked out holiday and we leave on the 17th of september  we r going to tenerife. I have never been there b4 so hope we enjoy it  

I have 1 little thing that is really stressing me out just now... my AF... still no show! I'm looking for a bit of advice about it if any1 oculd help me. So i had medicated m/c on the 1st of august. I passed everything (so no d&c) So when would u say my AF should b due? I actually thought it would come just as normal or maybe justa few days late. So i expected it on the 2nd or 3rd..... but nothing. Its really stressing me out cos i have a fertility assesment at GCRM on wednesday and i'm really worried that if i have had no AF then my results will come bk wrong!?! I know i'm prob totally worrying about nothing! I did phone GCRM 2 ask them about if i had AF at the time of fertility tests and i was not 2 worry about it. It has been over 1 month since the MC so surly all of the preg hormones will b out of my system... i hope. I know that AF can b late after a mc.. but i really just wannt it 2 come so that i know everything is bk 2 normal and i can think about starting tx again. 

Any help would b great.

Thanks

Berry xxxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Berry Wherabouts in Tenerife are you going> We went last year to Costa Adeje which is the next one on from las americas. Try not to stress about your period as your hormones are just getting back to normal after the miscarriage. I had d&c and bleed for a while afterwards then it was about 7 weeks before i had my first proper period so i think its just your body getting back to normal, I know you must be stressed because you have your fertilty tests comming up

Claire Did your period arrive? Dh is watching the game on the telly so im thinking of u lol

Im feeling upbeat, 2 more period inducing tablets to go lol. I have lost a few lbs with the Metformin and its really helped my sugar cravings etc so im wondering if i do have insulin problems, i might go and see about it after the IVF


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

berry.. thats fab you got your holiday booked. try not to stress too much about AF. easier said than done I know, but it is only a few days late so may still turn up before your appointment. If you are still concerned, call GCRM and discuss with them, they will advise you.     arrives soon !!

claire ...just watched the game, was thinking about you...hope  the excitment of Scotland winning made  make an appearance....lol

Lorna, hope you are well. Quite happy with follies, had 6 on each side, same as last time but all bigger.

Aiky...hope you are well. 

dancingqueen, glad you are feeling okay. not many days to go now...

take care all.xxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi ladies ,i hope you dont mind  a wee Irish lass jumping aboard with a few questions.I have had 2 failed tx this year ,unfortunately im a poor responder ,and only had 1 and 2 eggs collected but have only ever had the one embie .Anyhow DH and I are going to have one FINAL try then thats it .We have been looking at clinics abroad Jinemed in Istanbul sounds like a good clinic for a poor responder but i really dont fancy being away from home for so long ,but i wouldnt mind staying in scotland for a week or 2 no probs at all and sure its a wee short flight back home.What i wanted to pick your brains about is can you recommed any scottish clinics/hospitals that would be good with a PR and do they have long waiting lists for private tx? I was checking out gcrm and the Glasgow royal infirmary ....it doesnt have to be Glasgow but suppose that would be handiest for flights .I am open to all options at the moment as this is gonna be our last try i want to find a clinic that would be best suited to a very low AMH.
I look forward to reading your recomendations   
Thanks Emma x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Emma,

I'm not putting them down but i have had all my treatments at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary but if i ever had to cycle again i would definately go with the GCRM as they have a much better success rate and all the girls on here speak very highly of the staff and said they have all been treated really well, but i felt at the Royal Infirmary i was just another number to them even though i was a private patient.  And i don't think the waiting list for private patients at the GCRM is that long, but i'm sure all the girls on here can give you all the information you need as quite a few of them are all cycling now at the GCRM.

Good Luck
Tracyxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

SNZK - good luck for EC on Wednesday.  Hope your scan went well today

Berry - lucky you - I've not been abroad for couple of years and could do with one.

Hi everyone else

Well, my ET is on Wednesday so not long now.  Dundee phoned to say that all 4 embryos are doing well.

We were up at Blair Drummond Safari Park at the weekend - was fab.

Emak - I go to Ninewells in Dundee and they are really good.  Obviously for you travelling to airport - dont think it would be very good.

anyway - speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello everyone 

I'm back my hols! Missed the internet when I was away.....how sad is that     

Its been ages since I posted on here so I'm thinking back to what was happening before I left.....
Well I survived the 'sober' hen night in edinburgh, managed to stay out til almost 1am so I was well impressed. Was shattered the next day though. In a weird way I kinda felt old when I was out, I kept thinking the music was too loud, the bars were too busy & I was worried somone would bang into my bump . I was sectretly wishing I was home in my PJ's  I'll blame the preggie hormones Had a good time though & the wedding is now jst 2wks on Friday!!!!  

We'd a cracking time down in cheshire on our wee break away, lovely to get away and jst do our own thing for a while. Weather was a bit pants but we didnt let it spoil things! We hit Chester and done a bit of sightseeing, shopping & a river cruise  
We spent a whole day at Cheshire Oaks so DH was well shopped  
We also went to a few places in North Wales......Prestatyn, Rhyll & Llandudno, the latter of which was jst lovely!
On our way back up the M6 we went to Blackpool, Not been there since I was about 7yrs old, done the usual stuff there....amusements, piers, tower & tram ride. It was the start of the illuminations so place was mobbed.
All in all we had a real great time & it is prob last time me & DH will get away on our own before little bumper arrives so we def made the most of it!!!!!

Some bump news from me.....I think I'm def getting movement now Had a weird feeling at my right side of tummy last week for a few split secs which I thought might jst be my tummy digesting food but last few nights its moved more central and more prominent. Kinda feels like a wee bit of my insides are gently turning or churning Only lasts a few seconds though, I really do hope its little bumper making his/her presence known My 20wk scan is a week on wed!!!!!! 

How is everyone doing? i'm gonna attempt some personals.....

SNZK - wow ec on wednesday, way to go girl!!!! All sounding very promising hunni, I'm   &   for you big time hunni  

Aiky - thats fab things are moving along nicely with your defrost! How many embies will you have put back? Good luck for your ET.....this has got to be IT!!!!!   

emak - Hello & Welcome  I've had 2 TX at GRI and 1TX at GCRM and I can honestly say I'd choose GCRM......the service is so much more personal & friendly. Everything is explained in more detail and I really felt like a valued patient rather than next in the queue at GRI. GCRM's success rates are also fab so I'd def go with them. If you're unsure ring GCRM and ask to speak with one of the nurses or docs to get advice re. your AMH & response levels etc they'll give you their honest opinion etc. They are fab at GCRM and very helpful. Good luck with whatever you decide.

dancingqueen - how you getting on? are you jst waiting on AF arriving so you can get started? I stimmed for 10dys with 1st two TX and 8dys with 3rd TX

berry - fab news about your holi-bags  I love Tenerife, been loads of time!!!! I usually stay at the Los Cristianos end of Playa De Las Americas, there are some great restaurants and bars in that area. Wherabouts are you staying? My In-laws will be there the same time as you so I've been weather checking, its 27 degrees over there  Good luck with your appt on wed, dont be stressing about the AWOL AF, I'm sure it'll take your body a while to get back to normal after the MC  The clinic will keep you right

Lorna - how are you hunni?? I was more sad than you & sky+d the BB final  Glad Sophie won, she seemed a nice girl & made me laugh  It is junk though!!! what stage you at hunni with TX?

Claire - cant be long til you get started again? Is it tomorrow??  Did you enjoy the football? Are you going on wed night as well?

Tracy - you keeping well luv?? so glad you had your booking in appt etc good to get some appt dates in the diary isnt it! I've got 9more sleeps til my 20wk scan 

how is everyone else I've missed

enough from me for now

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Girls,

sooooooo much to catch up on  

Couple of personals first.....

Snzk and Aiky....good luck to you both for wed, hope EC goes well and you both get good quality embies         

Tracy....sounds like your pregnancy is going fab....lovin your last scan pic too  

Mrs R....wow what a bump you have now....totally blooming  not long tll your 20wks scan now  

emma....If I was you I would go to GCRM their results speak for themselves 

berry..hope af has appeared and you have a great time in tenerife  

May.... hi and welcome  

dancing queen...how's things with you ??

claire...how you doing hunni?

hi to everyone else , holiday was fab, totally relaxing  no letter from the hospital, shouldnt expect anything more really.... Feel like my life is revolving around waiting for this tx to start


anyway girls pc is not working that well so will catch up soon 

sasha
xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
just a quick post...b/s was fine today so EC is 7.30am on wednesday (09/09/09)..hope that is a good sign !!!! They did give me another menopur injection this morning tho and i've to take HCG at 7pm tonight. follies were mostly 18's, a few 15's & [email protected] Had 12follies in total, 2 they couldn't measure due to their angle. roll on wednesday...   for good eggs and  .

sasha - welcome back, so glad you had a fab holiday. Try not to stress about the lack of contact from the hospital, easier said than done I know but it will come....soon ...  

catch up later. take care all.


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

Sorry for not posting sooner. Just back from an indian head message ooohhh yeah!  Period arrived today!!! So going in on Wed at 9.30 for the baseline scan.
Was at the cancer clinic today and am a bit peeved off..lol. They want to do a few tests involving 5 injections (As if i wont have enough to worry about) over three days, then bloods. But i have put my foot down and said NO. Not until the IVF is sorted one way or the other. They seems relatively ok about it.  But just thought nooooo not when i have come this close.  

Snzk - Thats fab hunni.  How are you feeling, fingers crossed for you.  Will be thinking about you as i will be in for my scan when you have EC. 

sashabasha - Hope you get some communication from the hospital soon babes.  Glad you had a good holiday!! Just what you need.

Mrs R - Yeah it is Wed we start... am Excited.  Football was great fun, it is the only place i truly escape from everything is Hampden Park (sad i know).  Yeah i am going to the Holland game on Wed, through to Glasgow twice in one day.  Gonna be shattered. LOL  SO pleased you had a good holiday. Can't believe your wee bump is making movements already.  Thought of any names?

Dancing Queen - How are you doing hun?


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,
Emac: Welcome, I too would recommend GCRM I have had 3 treatments with them can't fault them, sadly all negative but not their fault just my old body not wanting to play!  . It would be very handy for airport also about 15 min drive away.  They do have a very good success rate.  I have no other experience of any other clinic to make comparisons,though.  I would definately phone or e-mail them I'm sure they will answer any of you questions.  Good luck  .

Snk:  Good luck for Wednesday  sending you lots of     and    this is your time. xxxx

Mrs R: Glad you had a lovely holiday.  Baby movements already wow must be an amazing feeling - so chuffed for you that everythings going well.  Hope you didn't go on any rollercoasters at blackpool! 

Claire_edin: glad your af has arrived.  You'll be on that rollercoaster in no time.  Hope everything else works out well with the cancer clinic, look after yourself xxx  xxx

Sasha: glad the holiday went well, and hope your letter arrived soon. 

Aiky: glad your embies are doing well, they will soon be snuggling in where they belong.  will be thinking about you on wednesday.    

Berry:  Hope your period also comes soon.  I have no experience of mc so sorry can't help you with your query.  But I'm sure if you phone GCRM they would be able to give some reassurance and guideance.  A holiday in the sunshine will also help.  Hope you have a great time you deserve it. 

A wee update from me: Slightly hungover today went out with some friends last night as it's our sept wkend and overdid the alcohol intake every so slightly.  Only just starting to feel normal now but it was a good night.    .  
Phoned GCRM today to say we had come to a decision and we are going to go ahead and have 1 last go with frozen embies.  Pat is going to speak to embrologist about taking them further this time.  So by my calculations day 1 will be around 10 days and ET a couple of weeks later.  Now got to tell my new boss that I'll likely need a couple of weeks off as I've decided I don't want to go into work at all this time.  With any luck 1 of the weeks will fall in the October week.

take care all
Lorna xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Just on quickly to say thats my period arrived so should be starting Friday, all going well

Wont do personals just now as I read the forum over the weekend and now forget who said what lol


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

WHERE IS MY AF!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Dancingqueen - send some AF over to me please ... lol


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Berry .... sending you a wee AF dance .......

                     

When were you due hunni?? could it be that your pregnant 

sasha
xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way ladies* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207522.new#new


----------

